# TV-Programm: Das schlechteste, was das TV zu bieten hat



## Gunny Hartman (16. Mai 2010)

Hallo Leute

Ich wollte von euch gerne einmal wissen, was euch so im TV aufregt. 
Was nervt euch, wovon habt Ihr schon lange die Nase voll?

Gestern saß Ich mal wieder vor dem Fernseher, hab das DFB-Pokalfinale geschaut. Da hab Ich in der Halbzeitpause mal durchgezappt und bin auf RTL hängen geblieben. Dort kam "Die 25 aufregendsten Lovestories". Mir ist aufgefallen, dass bei RTL auf gut Deutsch nur noch Mist dieser Art läuft. Freitags nervt immer die Ultimative Chart-Show, Samstag diese Die 25... Show. Bei andern Sendern sieht es auch nicht besser aus. Pro 7 brachte letzens erst zum zehnten mal Matrix. Ich weis nicht was das soll, dass nur noch Dreck auf diesen Sendern läuft. 

Erzählt mir doch mal, ob Ihr auch solche Erlebnisse hattet.


----------



## Menthe (16. Mai 2010)

Da hast du leider Recht, es kommt leider nur noch "Schrott" im TV. 
Ich hab seit Ewigkeiten kein TV mehr geschaut.


----------



## »EraZeR« (16. Mai 2010)

TV schaue ich nur noch selten. Meistens eigentlich nur noch Nachrichten und danach wird ein Film aus der Sammlung angeguckt. Wenn ich TV schaue dann ab und zu mal eine Reportage oder sowas wie die Simpsons oder Two and a half Man.

Nerven tut mich aber am meisten die Werbung. Volksverblödung.


----------



## >ExX< (16. Mai 2010)

Ja, es wird nur noch wiederholt, wiederholt, und nochmals wiederholt.
Es is Sau Langweilig, immer muss man sich mit Wiederholungen zufrieden geben.
Vor allen Dingen Freitags wo Wochenende is, wo man auch mal Zeit hat, ist wirklich nur Müll dran, kein gescheiter Film.............


----------



## ReaCT (16. Mai 2010)

Galileo hat mich letzter Zeit, ach was, schon seit letztem Jahr aufgeregt. Seit Die Sendezeit erhört wurde und andere Veränderungen *Moderator hust* kommt da nur noch Schrott, wie z.B. Jumbo Welttouren nach den größten Lebenmitteln wovon er eh keine schafft ...
Aber auch in den anderen "populären" Sendern kommt immer häufiger nur "nicht sehenswertes Material"


----------



## stefan.net82 (16. Mai 2010)

Alle Sender, die es gibt!!!

Fernsehen ist, in meinen Augen, schuld für absolute Volksverblödung! 

egal was. (Dokus mal davon ausgenommen!)

Ich schau selbst schon seit einem guten Jahr nicht mehr fern, und es geht mir absolut nicht ab.


----------



## Veriquitas (16. Mai 2010)

Ja ich glaube Matrix kommt jedes halbe jahr auf Prosieben und nicht zu vergessen 30 mal tripple xxx im Jahr. Saw kommt auch alle 3 Monate und nicht zu vergessen Fluch der Karibik, muss auch mindestens 2 mal im jahr laufen alle 3 Wocheenden hintereinander. Aber das schlimmste ist, die neue Keckswerbung mit den abartigen Gesang da könnte ich meinem Fernseher immer nen tritt in die Eier verpassen, wenn ich das sehe.


----------



## labernet (16. Mai 2010)

alles was noch für mich sehenswert ist, sind live übertragungen a la formel 1, die eishockey wm und die kommende fussball wm. alles andere ist eher müll (was der gipfel bisher war, was ich mitbekommen hab war "die mädchengang", einfach nur noch WTF?)


----------



## Tom3004 (16. Mai 2010)

Also ich bin Schüler und ich bin schon seit einiger Zeit der Meinung, dass es viel zu viel solche Volksverblödenden Sendungen gibt. 
Ich verlinke mal ein paar dieser Sendungen,...

RTL, die Schulermittler Die Schulermittler
RTL, Verdachtsfälle Verdachtsfälle online sehen bei RTL NOW
Die Super Nanny Die Supernanny online sehen bei RTL NOW
Bauer sucht Frau Bauer sucht Frau online sehen - als Video bei RTL NOW
Die Familienanwätin Die Familienanwältin online sehen bei RTL NOW
Mitten im Leben Mitten im Leben als Video bei RTL NOW
Vermisst Vermisst online sehen- Vermisst als Video bei RTLNOW.de

Das ist ein kleiner Ausschnitt aus den Volksverdummenden Sendungen, nur auf RTL ! 
Und selbst da gibt es noch viel mehr, wie z.B. die Richter Sendungen. 

Ich finde es höchst traurig, dass sowas noch geguckt wird. Weil, die ganzen Sendungen sind alle nur gespielt. Die letzte Folge hat bei uns hier in der Stadt gespielt von den Schulermittlern. 
Mehr als lächerlich. 

Man kann nur noch ab und an, einen Film genießen und den auch nur mit Werbung. 

Die einzigen Programme die ich gucke, sind ARD, ZDF, ZDF Doku - und Info Kanal, N24, N-TV, Phönix und Arte. 
Wobei N24, N-TV mit Vorsicht zu genießen sind, weil ich die Seriösität hier stark anzweifle. 

Genau wie bei Galileo, die waren mal vor 5 Jahren eine sehr informative Sendung, doch jetzt ist das, dass größte Chaos des deutschen Fernsehens. 

Man sollte sich Sky Anschaffen ! 
Auf die WM freu ich mich aber,sollte jetzt mal gesagt werden  
MfG, Tom


----------



## negert (16. Mai 2010)

gestern abend haben die auf sat1 glaube ich (es war spät und ich kann mich nicht mehr so recht erinnern) einen Film gezeigt. Anschliessend kam der exakt gleiche Film nocheinmal



> RTL, die Schulermittler Die Schulermittler
> RTL, Verdachtsfälle Verdachtsfälle online sehen bei RTL NOW
> Die Super Nanny Die Supernanny online sehen bei RTL NOW
> Bauer sucht Frau Bauer sucht Frau online sehen - als Video bei RTL NOW
> ...


 
Volle zustimmung.
Aber das ist bei weitem zu toppen:
YouTube - Rüdiger & die Puppe Silvia - das geht doch nicht
Ich meine hier nicht den Raab sondern die Gericht Shows.

Gallileo find ich echt hammer. Die Testen da echt tolles Zeugs. Zum Beispiel ein Schweizer Taschenmesser das einen baumstammähnliches Holzstück zersägen soll


EDIT: TV schau ich nur noch N-TV, N-24 und DMAX


----------



## Veriquitas (16. Mai 2010)

Ja ich kenne alle diese Sendungen, die sind einfach nur dumm bis zum geht nicht mehr. Damit wurden die Talkshows abgelöst.


----------



## Gunny Hartman (16. Mai 2010)

negert schrieb:


> gestern abend haben die auf sat1 glaube ich (es war spät und ich kann mich nicht mehr so recht erinnern) einen Film gezeigt. Anschliessend kam der exakt gleiche Film nocheinmal



Genau dieses Phänomen kenne Ich auch. Weit verbreitet ist es auch bei Pro7 oder RTL2 glaube Ich. Manchmal kommt der selbe Film zwei mal hintereinander. Manchmal kommt ein Film sogar Freitag abends und dann Samstags nochmal. Ich frage mich, wo das ganze Werbegeld der TV-Sender landet. Vermutlich wird es für Shows wie Germanys Next Topmodel und DSDS verbraten und Heidi "Größte Schl**pe Deutschlands" Klum und Dieter Bohlen in den Arsch geblasen. 
Um RTL geil zu finden benötigt man mittlerweile den IQ eines hirntoten Erdmännchens. Ich sitze jeden Abend verzweifelt vorm Fernseher und weis einfach nicht was Ich anschauen soll. Ich hab mir schon überlegt, mir Sky anzuschaffen. Hoffentlich bekomme Ich bald mein 100MBit Internetanschluss von KabelBW, dann buch Ich da ein paar Sender, wäre auch ne Alternative.

@Rüdiger und die Puppe: "Das war so ein wunderschöner Augenblick als Sie mich aus dem Müllcontainer angeschaut hat"  NE PUPPE WAAAHAHA


----------



## Raffael (16. Mai 2010)

Meiner Meinung nach, ist RTL am schlimmsten.
Diese ganzen Nachmittags-Sendungen nerven.



			
				Gunny Hartmann schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mir schon überlegt, mir Sky anzuschaffen.



Gute Idee.Es läuft definitiv zu viel Müll im Fernsehen !


----------



## Gunny Hartman (16. Mai 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ja ich glaube Matrix kommt jedes halbe jahr auf Prosieben und nicht zu vergessen 30 mal tripple xxx im Jahr. Saw kommt auch alle 3 Monate und nicht zu vergessen Fluch der Karibik, muss auch mindestens 2 mal im jahr laufen alle 3 Wocheenden hintereinander. Aber das schlimmste ist, die neue Keckswerbung mit den abartigen Gesang da könnte ich meinem Fernseher immer nen tritt in die Eier verpassen, wenn ich das sehe.



Welche Keckswerbung meinst du?


----------



## Kaktus (16. Mai 2010)

Wie gut das ich meinen Fernseher mittlerweile seid 2 Jahren im Keller stehen habe. Da muss ich mir den ganzen Mist nicht antun und schaue einfach das was man so über Stream bekommt, oder sonst woher. Gibt ja im Grunde genug.


----------



## negert (16. Mai 2010)

Also wir haben mit der Schule das Schweizer Fernsehen mal angeschaut
Die Werbeminute kostet zur besten Zeit 60.000SFr. also mehr als 40'000Euro.
Wenn man bedenkt das wir gut und gerne 10Minuten Werbepause haben (ich hab bei RTL schon ne viertel Stunde gewartet) sind das 400'000 Euro. Pro Sendepause. Und jetzt ist die Frage wieviel Werbepausen pro Stunden eingeblendet werden?
Ausserdem kommen dazu noch die einnahmen von z.B. DSDS wo man anrufen darf und dabei für 50Cent seine Stimme abgeben darf.
Da kommen pro Woche Milionen zusammen.

EDIT: Und dann soll man für HD auch noch extra zahlen weil der Sender für die HD Technik grossen finanziellen Aufwand betrieben muss.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (16. Mai 2010)

Pro Sieben,RTL,Sat1,RTL2 - Müll
Egal schau ehh kein Fernsehen. 
Filmesammlung ftw 
(Für Nachrichten reicht die Zeitung)


----------



## Ahab (16. Mai 2010)

All diese ekelerregenden "wir tun so als ob der Scheiß hier echt ist"- Sendungen. Richtershows, Detektivsendungen, wie K11, Lenssen&Partner oder die Schulermittler...

hump...HUMP...HUÄÄÄÄÄÄRKS 

Und mir gehts auch dermaßen aufn Trichter, dass auf N24 Dokus so oft wiederholt werden. Sogar die Magazine ey, N24 Wissen bringt Wiederholungen echt binnen zwei Wochen oder so und tischt sie einem als aktuell und neu auf. Das ist echt ätzend.


----------



## negert (16. Mai 2010)

> Und mir gehts auch dermaßen aufn Trichter, dass auf N24 Dokus so oft wiederholt werden.


 
Naja mit dem könnte ich noch leben.



> All diese ekelerregenden "wir tun so als ob der Scheiß hier echt ist"- Sendungen. Richtershows, Detektivsendungen, wie K11, Lenssen&Partner oder die Schulermittler...


 
aber das ist ja das Schlimme


----------



## padme (17. Mai 2010)

Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> Manchmal kommt der selbe Film zwei mal hintereinander. Manchmal kommt ein Film sogar Freitag abends und dann Samstags nochmal.



da sollte die frage doch lauten.., schau ich vielleicht zu viel fern??


----------



## A3000T (17. Mai 2010)

Privates Fernsehen und ZDF. Hab daher schon seit 5 Jahren keinen TV Anschluss mehr.


----------



## padme (17. Mai 2010)

Kaktus schrieb:


> Wie gut das ich meinen Fernseher mittlerweile seid 2 Jahren im Keller stehen habe. Da muss ich mir den ganzen Mist nicht antun und schaue einfach das was man so über Stream bekommt, oder sonst woher. Gibt ja im Grunde genug.



und da muss ich dir zustimmen, wir haben auch keinen mehr...streams reichen völlig für zwischendurch.


----------



## CPU-GPU (17. Mai 2010)

naja, das einzig sehenswerte programm ist heute eigentlich nur noch TV total+raabs sendungen, Die ludolfs und n paar serien von DMAX (wie der Checker, Marquards Ess-klasse, future weapons und die dokus über kriegseinheiten )
Aber sonst is gutes TV-Programm echt rar geworden, und dann muss die Formel1 auch noch in scheiss RTL kommen -.-


----------



## Sash (17. Mai 2010)

naja ich schau nur bestimmte serien wie sg oder boston legal.. wer sich so einen dummfick wie schwiegertochter oder die 50 dümmsten dsds irgendwas anschaut, ist selber schuld.


----------



## Veriquitas (17. Mai 2010)

Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> Welche Keckswerbung meinst du?



Diese hier:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWahkR8a_7o

Ich könnte jedesmal ausrasten wenn ich die ******** höre.


----------



## CPU-GPU (17. Mai 2010)

lol die werbung hab ich noch nie gesehen (zum glück sonst würd mein fersehr nicht mehr leben )


----------



## Veriquitas (17. Mai 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> lol die werbung hab ich noch nie gesehen (zum glück sonst würd mein fersehr nicht mehr leben )



Ja am liebsten würde ich den Typen der das gesungen hat mit der keckspackung schlagen .


----------



## >ExX< (17. Mai 2010)

Wobei gestern  auf ProSieben Disturbia echt mal ein guter Film war fand ich


----------



## blueman (17. Mai 2010)

Was ganz gut im TV ist, ist: 
Two and a half Men und die Simpsons.
Außerdem die Tagesschau 

Galileo war vor ca. 3 Jahren mal sehr informativ. Jetzt ist es nur noch schrott =(


----------



## negert (17. Mai 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Diese hier:


 
Und das wird auch noch gesendet. Das ist wirklich echt peinlich.


----------



## EinarN (17. Mai 2010)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> RTL, die Schulermittler Die Schulermittler
> RTL, Verdachtsfälle Verdachtsfälle online sehen bei RTL NOW
> Die Super Nanny Die Supernanny online sehen bei RTL NOW
> Bauer sucht Frau Bauer sucht Frau online sehen - als Video bei RTL NOW
> ...


Dazu kommt noch DSDS, Super IDIOT (Sorry TALENT) show, Extrem schön, Ich bin ein PLEITEGAJER (Sorry STAR) hollt mich hier raus (Ich kann keine kanguru hoden mehr fressen),  und noch weiterer bulshitt, genau wie diese "Der bulle von KOTZ oder TOTZ oder wie auch immer mit den Dicken Schlabersack (macht werbung auch mit den riesen großen roten stuhl) auf ZDF, diese Krankfte Schunkel- Schukel / Schatzilli - Putzili / Paher'l u. brüker'l dierdell rotz wo man im saal nur rentner mit weisse pupenkopf frisuren zu sehen sind was links - rechts, links -rechts pendeln wie bescheuert am hocker wie wen diese aus eine psiho anstalt entflohen währen, nachrichtensprecher, da denkste das die ein bayerischen holz kohlöfell geschluckt haben so steif sitzen die im studio, Kerner mit sein gelaber u.ä. was nachts laufen, bei Kabel 1 nur uhralte filme. Diese waren im stande innerhalb 1 jahr etwa 23 mal MANTA MANTA mit Tina Ruland u. Til Schweiger zu zeigen. usw. usw. usw.

Diese ARD usw. sind auch nicht beser drann wie die privaten. Ganz schlimm wen man bei denen auch noch diese uhralte schwarz weis filme zu sehen bekommt, fragt man sich echt wozu noch ein HD TV kaufen?

TV kucken heutzutage ist reine zeit u. energieverschwendung.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (17. Mai 2010)

EinarN schrieb:


> Dazu kommt noch DSDS, Super IDIOT (Sorry TALENT) show, Extrem schön, Ich bin ein PLEITEGAJER (Sorry STAR) hollt mich hier raus (Ich kann keine kanguru hoden mehr fressen),  und noch weiterer bulshitt, genau wie diese "Der bulle von KOTZ oder TOTZ oder wie auch immer mit den Dicken Schlabersack (macht werbung auch mit den riesen großen roten stuhl) auf ZDF, diese Krankfte Schunkel- Schukel / Schatzilli - Putzili / Paher'l u. brüker'l dierdell rotz wo man im saal nur rentner mit weisse pupenkopf frisuren zu sehen sind was links - rechts, links -rechts pendeln wie bescheuert am hocker wie wen diese aus eine psiho anstalt entflohen währen, nachrichtensprecher, da denkste das die ein bayerischen holz kohlöfell geschluckt haben so steif sitzen die im studio, Kerner mit sein gelaber u.ä. was nachts laufen, bei Kabel 1 nur uhralte filme. Diese waren im stande innerhalb 1 jahr etwa 23 mal MANTA MANTA mit Tina Ruland u. Til Schweiger zu zeigen. usw. usw. usw.
> 
> Diese ARD usw. sind auch nicht beser drann wie die privaten. Ganz schlimm wen man bei denen auch noch diese uhralte schwarz weis filme zu sehen bekommt, fragt man sich echt wozu noch ein HD TV kaufen?
> 
> TV kucken heutzutage ist reine zeit u. energieverschwendung.



Das ist ne sehr egoistische Sicht der Dinge. Ich geh voll damit mit, dass DSDS, Das Super Talent, Dschungelcamp, Mitten im Leben, Verdachtsfälle und wie dieser ganze Murks auch heißt völliger Schwachsinn ist den man sich wirklich nicht antun muss.
Aber diese "Stocksteifen" Nachrichtenmoderatoren im ARD und ZDF sind wenigstens noch halbwegs seriös wirkend (war früher auch mal besser) im Gegensatz zu den geistigen Tieffliegern die man sich auf RTL II, Pro7 oder Sat1 angucken soll. Peter Kloeppel von RTL Aktuell macht da im privaten Sektor ein große Ausnahme. Der Mann hat einfach Hand und Fuß, auch wenn die Nachrichten bei RTL Aktuell oft ziemlicher Blödsinn sind.
Und auch diese Schunkel-Sendungen in den ÖR haben ihre Berechtigung, da sie für viele (vor allem ältere Mitbürger) Unterhaltung bieten. Du kannst von meiner Oma nicht verlangen, dass sie sich Matrix, Avatar oder Herr der Ringe anguckt. Die guckt halt lieber ne Schunkelsendung oder mal nen alten Schwarz-Weiß-Kitschfilm aus den 40ern.
Dagegen habe ich nun wirkich nichts, es gibt genug alternativen wenn sowas läuft.
Was mich viel mehr stört, ist, dass ich mir auf RTL den ganzen Vormittag (Mitten im Leben, We are Family, etc.) und Abend (Super Nanny, Raus aus den Schulden) irgendwelche (von Laiendarstellern gespielten) Assis angucken soll, wie schwer sie es doch haben. Aber das ist wohl zielgruppenorientiertes Fernsehen, schließlich gibts von solchen Leuten mehr und mehr.

Ich bin heilfroh, dass ich keinen Fernseher mehr hab!


----------



## Veriquitas (18. Mai 2010)

Das lustigste an den Nachrichten ist ja, das die sich immer voll selber runtermachen. Die Nachrichten sind ja so stumpf das man eigentlich nur noch zuhört ohne selber nachzudenken aber wenn man genau hinhört sind soviele Wiedersprüche da, das kann man garnicht fassen.


----------



## EinarN (18. Mai 2010)

@ a_fire_inside_1988

Nun gut. Die grosse mase von omas und opas was geistlich so wie so schon am säugling niveau sind, ist es nachvolzihbar. Trotzdem sind nicht alle so.
Meine muter ist 74 und die kuckt sich eher wrestling auf DSF an anstat dieses schunkelschunkel blödsinn oder irgendwelche S/W zeug an 

Diese Assi sendungen solten sie lieber auslagern und ein spartenkanal *Assi TV* gründen weil der rotz ist echt unmöglich.

@ Veriquitas

Was mich besonders bei den privaten auf der palme bringt, ist diese übertreibung in den nachrichten, wo jeder rotz hochgescaukelt wird, von eine müke ein elefant gemacht wird. Ist unmöglich so was.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (18. Mai 2010)

> Nun gut. Die grosse mase von omas und opas was geistlich so wie so schon am säugling niveau sind, ist es nachvolzihbar. Trotzdem sind nicht alle so.
> Meine muter ist 74 und die kuckt sich eher wrestling auf DSF an anstat dieses schunkelschunkel blödsinn oder irgendwelche S/W zeug an



Seh ich das falsch oder hast du grad meine Oma beleidigt? 
Die ist geistig bestimmt nicht auf Säuglingsniveau! Solche S/W-Filme kennt sie halt noch aus ihrer Jugend und schaut sie sich deshalb gern an! Nur weil ein Film in S/W ist ist er noch lange nicht schlecht!


----------



## boehmer_dce (18. Mai 2010)

Die schrecklichste Sendung, über die ich je beim Zappen gestolpert bin:

Extrem schön bei RTL2

Da ist bei mit der "Fremdschäm-Faktor" Riesengroß...


----------



## EinarN (18. Mai 2010)

@ a_fire_inside_1988

Ne. Ich hab nichts mit deine Oma.
Ist aber allgemein so. Irgendwann kommt der punkt wo das gehirn rückwirkend funktioniert. schau dir die an was auf teufel komm raus noch versuchen mit den auto durch die gegend zu fahren, leute überfahren weil sie es nicht mehr raffen wo gas und wo bremse ist usw.
Es kommt ein punkt wo man geistlich abschaltet, in eine vergangenheit scheinwelt was zu 90% nur aus erinerungen besteht, die gegenwart überhaupt nicht mehr wahrnimmt.
Ich kenne es von meine Groß- und Urgroßeltern was durchnitlich bin 101 jahre gelebt haben, was in hohen alter sogar mit ein handy klar gekommn sind, sich aber trotzdem den gramophon mit kurbelwelle zurück wünschten.

So was ist sehr schwer nach zu volzihen.

@ boehmer_dce

Ja. EXTREM (ich bin hartz 4 und will was verdinen) SCHÖN.
Gerade gestern war die sendung. 
Es hat nicht fiel gefählt das ich kotzen müste. 

für solchen mist, lassen die sender einiges Springen.

Vor etwa....... 10 jahre, wie diese Talk Shows noch "IN" waren, war ich auch mal bei Bärbel Schäfer. Es ging damals um auto raserei, ampelrennen und so ein quatsch.
Da ich eingeladen war, bekam ich die Fahrt bis Köln u. zurück Bezahlt, abgeholt mit eine schwarze karre, im studio zu fressen bis zum umfallen und für den auftritt gab es 250 DM (damals DM).

Leicht Verdintes geld. Man muss den idioten nur erzählen was sie hören wollen und schon springen die scheine 
Bei den rotz sendungen heute, leuft es mit sicherheit genau so und ich bin mir sicher, es gibt reichlich hartz 4 empfänger was sich da vor millionen von begafer zum affen machen für ein pahr kröten. (was anschliesend von der arge zum teil abgezogen werden.)


----------



## padme (18. Mai 2010)

EinarN schrieb:


> Vor etwa....... 10 jahre, wie diese Talk Shows noch "IN" waren, war ich auch mal bei Bärbel Schäfer. Es ging damals um auto raserei, ampelrennen und so ein quatsch.
> Da ich eingeladen war, bekam ich die Fahrt bis Köln u. zurück Bezahlt, abgeholt mit eine schwarze karre, im studio zu fressen bis zum umfallen und für den auftritt gab es 250 DM (damals DM).



..mensch EinarN, das hättest hier aber nicht zugeben dürfen


----------



## EinarN (18. Mai 2010)

padme schrieb:


> ..mensch EinarN, das hättest hier aber nicht zugeben dürfen


Warum?
Ich war neugierig mal zu sehen wie der mist abläuft. 

Das lustige dabei war, ich war mit der karre da. Am parkplatz jede menge tiefergelegte möchtegern mit opel kadett aus den 70'ern mit mini- motoren und ich mit 475 americanische V8 PS, brüller, M.T. schlappen drauf (395), streetscoop + turbo in MADMAX style durch der Motorhaube.
Die haben es mit der angst zutun bekommen.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (18. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

um den brennenden Gasofen etwas herunterzufahren: Der Geschmack jedes einzelnen ist ganz individuell. Derzeit habe ich nur noch den Fernseher an, wenn eine sehenswerte Bluray oder DVD im Player rotiert oder eine interessante Dokumentation oder Reportage läuft. 

Das Mittagsprogramm vieler Sendeanstalten verpasst mir persönlich einen Todesstoß, weshalb ich darum lieber einen großen Bogen mache und mich mit dem Waschen und Aufhängen meiner Wäsche wohl besser beschäftigt fühle.

Gruß
Wannseesprinter


----------



## eVAC (18. Mai 2010)

Nur sehenswert für Entertaining eigentlich MTV shows für mich und ich liebe es Nachts am Wochehende Dokus zu gucken, könnt ich den ganzen Tag machen.
Viele wirklich gute Sachen, kommen iwie eh nur zu unmöglichen Zeiten, wie Sonntags um 0:00 Uhr (sind die bescheuert? ich muss Montag früh arbeiten)


----------



## EinarN (18. Mai 2010)

MTV mit HOLDIR den klingelton, den Screen, Wähle das und wähle diesen?
Jamba & Co Spam bis zum Abwinken?


----------



## negert (18. Mai 2010)

eVAC schrieb:


> Viele wirklich gute Sachen, kommen iwie eh nur zu unmöglichen Zeiten, wie Sonntags um 0:00 Uhr


 
äh was schaust du denn 

Momentan schau ich noch oft RedBull TV 

Was cool wäre: Ein PCGH TV Sender in dem diverse Casemodds vorgestellt werden


----------



## Tom3004 (18. Mai 2010)

EinarN schrieb:


> @ a_fire_inside_1988
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und ein weiteres Mal, haben sie Geld an dir verdient !


----------



## EinarN (18. Mai 2010)

An mir ?
Wohl kaum.

Der ultimative lacher ist Goodbye Deutschland auf VOX
Die schleich überzeugung nach den moto: - So werden wir die hartz 4 empfänger los.
man beginnt mit den Hartz 4 empfänger Reinman mit den holzhäuser und schrotautos in Texas bis Katzenklo (sorry Katzenberger) möchtegern Model (Zike) in Florida


----------



## negert (18. Mai 2010)

und das beste ist ja die sendung

die rückwanderer


----------



## EinarN (19. Mai 2010)

negert schrieb:


> und das beste ist ja die sendung
> 
> die rückwanderer


Das sinda die ultimativen VERSAGER der nation. 
Mich wundert es das sie sich nicht Schähmen.
Das zeigt wiederum wie dämlich einige exemplaren der menschlichen spezies sein können wen es um geld geht.
Null persönlichkeit, null stoltz, null ehregefühl. Einfach nur Dämlich.  (weil RTL oder VOX einige peanuts springen läst)

In den meisten fällen sind es die weiber was plözlich anpassungsproblemen dank faulheit haben und dann geht das mänlein, läst alles links liegen, investitionen und neu aufgebautes geschäft geht den bach runter und die gesammte familie kommt zurück und meldet HARTZ 4 an.
Ich kann echt einige männer nicht verstehen was so was tatsächlich im stande sind, risige verluste im kauf zu nehmen, auch noch ewentuell die zukunft der kindern versauen in deutsche tafel hartz 4 armut nur weil die tante in der pampa ein problem hat.
Ich wurde die ole in der wüsteschiken in so ein fahl und auf keinen fahl alles links liegen lassen.
Wie man so schön sagt: Liebe macht blind................... aber auch DÄMLICH 

Ich muss zugeben, ich kuck mir einige sendungen an weil die sind nach meiner meinung MEGA LUSTIG. 
Ich lach mich einfach nur kaput, noch mehr als bei den alten S/W Filme mit "Dick & Doof".

Noch geiler finde ich diese hungerhacken von supernani wie sie versucht diese asiblagen in griff zu bekommen gesammt versager eltern.
Das ist echt unbeschreiblich was da für ein affentheater abgezogen wird. 
Bei solche asis, müste in der realität die eiserne faust das problem regeln nach rumänische methode.
Den blagen Familienaufgaben aufbrummen bis denen die pubetrierung aus den kopf gebügelt wird und wen sie nicht spuren, die fresse auf hochglanz polieren so nach art des hauses und das thema ist vom tisch. 

Auch lustig dieser blagencamp in USA wo die versuchen solche pubertierende asis zu drillen das sie zur vernüft kommen. Lecherlicher gehts kaum noch.
Dämlichkeit show vom feinsten.
Dabei sind noch die affen am drohen und machen da ein mega aufstand 
die einfach mal nehmen, ab in den Karpaten auf ein bauernhof aus lehmhaus, ohne strom, fliesendes wasser, täglich 18 stunden feld malochen + schweinestahl hochglanz polieren bis sie umfallen + 1 mal am tag essen, nächtlicher drill mit jogen so das die keine zeit haben zu schlafen bis sie umkippen, wen sie nicht spuren bestrafen im bereich essen u. schlafen. Nach 1 monat sind die so fertig das ihnen alle ilegalitäten gewaltverbrechen und pubertierung der welt aus den kopf gebügelt ist. 
Bei der letzten sendung war da so einer was versuchte ab zu hauen und auch ein auto geklaut. 
Das hätte er in Rumänien im erzihungskamp im jahre 2010 machen sollen wo solche sorte "bearbeitet" werden. 
Der wurde dort glut fressen und feuer kacken das ihn hören und sehen vergangen.


----------



## Painkiller (19. Mai 2010)

Au Backe! Fernsehen in Deutschland? 

Das heißt bei mir ab jetzt Hartz4-TV.... Ist echt armselig...


----------



## Wannseesprinter (19. Mai 2010)

Guten Morgen,

ich sehe das Mittagsprogramm vieler Sender nur noch als Brücke bis zu den alles entscheidenten 20:15 Uhr-Sendungen. Dennoch bin ich darüber glücklich, wenn bei manch verlorengeglaubten Sender noch ein Fünkchen herausspringt und interessante Inhalte zu sehen sind. Dies kommt aber äußerst selten vor.

Gruß
Wannseesprinter


----------



## Biosman (19. Mai 2010)

Wie gut das ich bei Kabel Deutschland bin^^

Pay TV ftw  Gucke zu 80% eh "nur" Histroy Channel und die anderen Doku sender drum herrum. Bin richtig Doku Süchtig... Man kann nie genug Input aufnehmen 

Wenn ich abends mal TV gucke dann meist eh nur Simpsons (ist ja mal most have) und danach Galileo

Sonntags ist Galileo und Welt der Wunder ja eh pflicht  (Da ich festplatten resiever habe kann ich natürlich beide gucken^^)


Aber der Morgens sowie Mittags Program Kannste eh knicken. In meinen Kreisen Nennt man die Sendungen ab 12-17 Uhr sowieso "Arbeitslosen TV" bzw Hartz4 TV.


Was mich im TV richtig ankotzt: Sind diese "Auswander" Sendungen. Die sind wirklich schlimm da könnte ich kotzen bei.


----------



## EinarN (19. Mai 2010)

Discovery channel, Animal Planet sind wesentlich beser alls der Welt der Wunder gesulze wo irgendwelche ahnungslose reporter was vorlesen wo von sie selbst keine ahnung haben und zu 90% auf internet rechercen u. wiipedia basieren.

Was ich gerne kucke ist DMAX, einiges aus der Tuning szene. 
Was ich gerne mag ist der amy mit seine: - *The Speed Shop *"Mit der Flex zum Traum Auto" (Barry White & team). Was der Schaft das ist echt der hammer.
Dabei Verbaut er nur John Barrett Motoren vom Feinsten. Der nimmt n-e care vom scrottplatz und macht daraus ein 50.000 Dollar traum auf räder.
Das ist ein Echter tuner und nicht diese Waschlapen mit "tiefer, breiter, blöder" aus Europa, "Pimp my ride" abklatsch made in Berlin oder der Checker (wie drehe ich am besten ein schrotauto an in auftrag). Ganz zu schweigen GRIP - Vergleiche Dacia Logan vs. Audi (dämlicher gehts kaum noch) oder die Doofnase bei Vox - Auto & Mobiles was null ahnung hat was er da labert.


----------



## A3000T (19. Mai 2010)

Der Discovery Channel ist genau so eine auf Halbwissen basierende  Blubberanlage wie Welt der Wunder oder Galileo. Nur besser aufbereitet. Keine Ahnung haben sie aber genauso.


----------



## TBF_Avenger (19. Mai 2010)

Moin Moin,
Die liebsten Sender sind mir in letzter Zeit ehrlich gesagt ARD+ZDF ( Volksmuskik&Schnulzen nicht inklusive ), sowie N24 und NTV geworden. Auf den restlichen kommt meist nur noch schrott ( Gut sind da vielleicht noch Formel 1-Übertragungen, Boxkämpfe, Die Simpsons, aktuell die Eshockey-WM und die Ludolfs ).
Wenn ich von den Programmen 1 bis 50 schalte sind davon fast die hälfte Werbesendungen. Die sind so schlimm, dass sie schon wieder gut sind


----------



## Finsk (19. Mai 2010)

Also das einzige was ich manchmal schaue ist "Achtung Kontrolle", "K11", "Lenßen und Partner", "Niedrig und Kuhnt", alles legal im Internet auf den jeweiligen Seiten der Sender, die stellen so gut wie alle Folgen online.

Selbst DMAX hat es schon längere Zeit nicht mehr verdient eingeschaltet zu werden, da läuft auch nur noch Mist, was bitte ist an Angeln männlich? Wo bringt Angeln einen stark männlichen Ausdruck hervor?!
Oder sämtliche andere Sendungen die seit dem Ur-Knall schon zum millionsten mal wiederholt wurden...

Achja, einen Fernseher, der irgendwie ein breites Spektrum oder so empfängt hab ich seit Mitte letzten Jahres nicht mehr, nur zwei Receiver hier stehen, aber keinen fernseher, habe auch nicht vor mir für TV wieder einen anzuschaffen...

Edit: Ich glaub ich bin größtenteils am Thema vorbei.


----------



## moe (19. Mai 2010)

also mir ist aufgefallen, dass auf rtl nur noch schrott läuft, ohne ausnahme. ör schau ich sowieso nie bis auf nachrichten.

filme schau ich im tv grundsätzlich wegen der werbung nicht an. dvd ftw!

was ich überhaupt noch sehe sind: team schrick auf dmax, family guy und die neuen simpsons-folgen (die aber auch schon wieder wiederholt werden), sonst nix.


----------



## EinarN (19. Mai 2010)

Ich hab zwar eineneue glotze mit 120 cm schirm diagonale, aber benütze es zu 90% alls PC monitor, da das bild wesentlich besser ist alls diese kleinen 22" dinger.
nachrichten kommen bei mir Überwiegend über das internet am schirm. Wen ein TV Sender Läuft dann wen meine kids irgend ein müll kucken und ich es zwangsleufug mitbekomme.

Was ich noch zum Abkotzen finde, dieser mist auf Super RTL (PANNEN SHOW) wo die einfach irgend eine dämliche videos von YouTube saugen, mischen, auskommentieren und senden. die Qualität ist einfach unmöglich.

@ Biosman

Wozu brauchst du Pay TV? 
Für Fusbal? 
Der rest bekommste kostenlos auf ZATTOO und LEGAL im streaming Verfahren GEZ FREI 

@ all !

Leute wie alt seit ihr den das ihr so auf den Simsons schwachsinn steht?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (19. Mai 2010)

Bei uns ist jetzt großes umstellen auf Digital weil analog abgeschalten wird. Und dazu braucht man ja nun einen Reciver. Und naja was soll ich sagen ? Nobody hat sich keinen gekauft und wird es auch nicht tun. Das TV Programm ist sowas von miserabel. Es kommen nur Filme die man eh schon auf DVD hat und dann noch mit Werbung selbst im Film. Dann kommt nur noch solcher mist wie Big brother oder Deutschland sucht...
Echt da kann brauch ich kein Geld für einen Reciver ausgeben. Das einzige was ich in den letzten Monaten noch angeschaut habe waren die A-Team folgen die ich eh schon alle kenne und Stargate. wobei die neuen Folgen der letzte mist sind und ich sie nicht mehr ansehe.
Naja und Dokus kommen auch keine guten mehr, Und Serien wie Galileo sind auch nicht mehr das. Die zeigen lieber wie etwas sinnlos zerstört wird als vorgänge zu erklären. Ich schaue also kaum bis gar nicht mehr TV und ? mir fehlt gar nichts.

edit; ach und simsons (?) und co schau ich eh nicht an.


----------



## Menthe (19. Mai 2010)

EinarN schrieb:


> @ all !
> 
> Leute wie alt seit ihr den das ihr so auf den Simsons schwachsinn steht?




Ähm nur weil DIR simpsons nicht gefällt ist es kein Schwachsinn, es ist die beste Zeichentrick Serie die es gibt.


----------



## negert (19. Mai 2010)

EinarN schrieb:


> Leute wie alt seit ihr den das ihr so auf den Simsons schwachsinn steht?


 
Na hör mal damit wirst du dir keine Freunde machen

Nein mal ehrlich du magst die Simpsons nicht


----------



## EinarN (19. Mai 2010)

Es geht hier nicht um freunde machen oder nicht aber ich fragte nach den alter, da Ich mit 47 aus den Simsons alter schon längst drausen bin.

Nichts gegen simsons und nichts gegen euch aber so was magt man nur in ein gewissen alter und meine frage war nicht böse gemeint.
Ich kukte so was ähnliches bis ich etwa 21 wurde und dann war schluss damit.

PS:

In meiner jugendzeit waren die MUPETS SHOW In. 
Ich könnte damals von der frosch Kermit u. Miss Piggy nicht genug bekommen


----------



## Menthe (19. Mai 2010)

Nur sind hier nicht alle 47 oder aus dem Simpsons Alter raus


----------



## Finsk (19. Mai 2010)

Equitas schrieb:


> Ähm nur weil DIR simpsons nicht gefällt ist es kein Schwachsinn, es ist die beste Zeichentrick Serie die es gibt.



/sign

Kult trifft's zwar wohl besser, aber recht hast du definitiv 

@EinarN, ich bin 21, bin ich zu alt für Moppeds? Du schreibst dauernd "Simsons", die Zeichentrickfamilie heißt allerdings Sim*p*sons


----------



## EinarN (19. Mai 2010)

@ Equitas

Deswegen fragte ich ja nach den alter.
wen ihr in den entsprechenden teeny alter seit ist doch OK.

@ Finsk

Ob du mit 21 zu alt oder zu jung bist, das must du schon wissen.

Simsons, kult ? hm...... die nächste generation hat keine ahnung was das ist.

Übrigens:
kennst du KNIGHT RIDER ?


----------



## Finsk (19. Mai 2010)

Ich kenne Knight Rider, habe es damals verdammt gerne geschaut, das sprechende Auto, wie faszinierend und cool das doch rüberkam, aber das sollte jetzt eigtl. alles nicht mehr so richtig zum Thema gehören


----------



## Menthe (19. Mai 2010)

Ich glaube kaum das die nächste Generation es nicht mehr weiß. Simspons gibt es ja bereits seit ca. 20 Jahren.


----------



## EinarN (19. Mai 2010)

@ Finsk

Genau da wollte ich heraus 

Knight rider ist kult aber nicht Simpsons. da sind bereitz mehrere generationen mit dabei. Beiden gelbköpfe, die was jetzt zur welt kommen, fragen nach 15 jahre, was ist das den für ein kram weil sie was anderes haben wrden.
Mich hat z.B. die KNIGHT RIDER serie so beeinflüst das ich mir in 1992 mein Ersten Pontiac Firbird kaufte, Bj. 1986. 
Seit dann hatte ich schon 4 Stück, und Fahre Heute noch Ein Pontiac Firebird und werde in mein gesammten leben nichts anderes fahren.
Eine serie was so Beeinflüssern kann, nennt sich KULT. Dabei bin Ich nicht der Einzige. 

Die Knight Rider Fan szene in Deutschland ist Gewaltig. 
Es gibt leute was gut 40.000 EURO in ein Firebird Investieren um sich ein KITT Replika selber zu Bauen.

Ich habe aber noch keinen auf der Strasse Gelb Angestichen gesehen wie Barth Simpson u. mit der Gleichen Frisur um diese serie alls Kult Bezeichnen zu Können.

Und da sind wir schon beim thema Geschmack und Murks im TV.
Das was für einen Murks ist, ist für ein Anderen das "A" und "O".

Wir alle behaupten das im TV nur Murks ist und das wir kein fern kucken aber wir kucken es trotzdem, weil wir unterschidliche geschmäker haben.

Nun ist TV in deutschand murks oder nicht?


----------



## Finsk (19. Mai 2010)

TV in Deutschland ist für mich zum größten Teil Murks, doch wie du schon geschrieben hast, jeder hat einen anderen Geschmack und manche schauen sich DSDS oder ähnliches an, weil sie was zum lachen brauchen oder weil der Dieter mal wieder paar grenzwertige aber gute Sprüche raushaut 

Ich mein mal so, wenn ich grad mal vorm TV sitze und es läuft was interessantes, dann schau ich sicherlich auch zu, aber extra wegen einer Sendung oder so schalt ich nicht den TV ein, wie gesagt, dass was ich schon schauen möchte, kann ich auch nach wenigen Minuten auf der Seite des Sender in der Videothek schauen und pausieren wann ich will und dann fortsetzen.

Wenn ich einen Film schauen möchte, naja dann eben DVD, Maxdome oder sonst wo 

Und jetzt gut Nacht noch, diskutiert nicht mehr so laut, ich geh jetzt Simpsons zählen


----------



## negert (20. Mai 2010)

Ich kenne viele die 40+ sind und Simpsons lieben nur so als Randinfo




> Ich habe aber noch keinen auf der Strasse Gelb Angestichen gesehen wie Barth Simpson u. mit der Gleichen Frisur um diese serie alls Kult Bezeichnen zu Können.


 
Aber die McDonnalds Pommes sind für dich Kult oder was?
McDonalds Pommes Kostüm - Film, Halloween & Karneval Kostüme

Das ist halt geschmakssache. Manche kaufen sich ein Auto andere ein Pommes-Kostum und wieder andere schauen halt einfach gern Simpsons. Simpsons gehören sicherlich nicht in das Thema: Das schlechteste was das TV zu bieten hat. Genausowenig wie KNIGHT RIDER


----------



## Gunny Hartman (22. Mai 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Diese hier:
> 
> Ich könnte jedesmal ausrasten wenn ich die ******** höre.



Du tust mir echt leid 
Aber ja, die Werbung macht Aggro 

Apropos Pseudo-Reality-TV: Erst vor kurzem stellte sich heraus, dass in einer RTL-Sendung mit Tine Wittler ein aufgemöbeltes Haus, das versteigert werden sollte und angeblich verkauft wurde dann doch nicht verkauft wurde. 

Folge: Die Sendung wurde abgesetzt  Danke RTL

Heidi Klum nervt mich neuerdings auch wieder mit Ihren Topmodels. Diese magersüchtigen Dumpfbacken taugen doch höchstens als TV-Dumpftussi à La Gina Lisa Lohfink. Von den Gewinnerinnen hört man jedenfalls nicht viel, höchstens dass sie mal in einer billigen Sendung auftauchen oder bei der Cometverleihung dumm auf dem roten Teppich stehen.

Ach ja der Comet, ein Preis eines bescheuerten Senders für bescheuerte Musiker. Anderst lässt sich nicht erklären dass Silbermond und Tokio Hotel regelmäßig gewinnen. Ein Preis ohne Aussagekraft, ohne Wert, der einfach jedem am Hintern vorbei geht. 

Da wäre dann wieder RTL und die nervigen Dauerinfos über Naddel. Die versucht sich zum 564547657sten mal als Musikerin und belästigt gleich auf der Straße die Leute damit. Man, wenn Dummheit wehtun würde, müsste die sich so krümmen und verkrampfen vor schmerz, dass sie dauernd am zappeln wäre wie ein Aal. 

Langsam hat man den Eindruck das Fernsehen wäre eine kranke Sau die einer Notschlachtung bedarf.


----------



## Gunny Hartman (22. Mai 2010)

boehmer_dce schrieb:


> Die schrecklichste Sendung, über die ich je beim Zappen gestolpert bin:
> 
> Extrem schön bei RTL2
> 
> Da ist bei mit der "Fremdschäm-Faktor" Riesengroß...



Ja das ist eine weitere Perle der TV-Brechmittel.
Wozu sich manche Menschen überreden lassen ist echt erschreckend. 
Im Fernsehen ist nichts mehr echt, nicht mal Raus aus den Schulden ist echt. 

Kennt einer Daniela Katzenberger? Die verzweifelt versucht Model zu werden, die sich an Hugh Heffner rangeschmissen hat, die ein Restaurant auf Mallorca eröffnen möchte?


----------



## Gunny Hartman (22. Mai 2010)

negert schrieb:


> Ich kenne viele die 40+ sind und Simpsons lieben nur so als Randinfo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Richtig, Die Simpsons (Ich hasse die neue Stimme von Marge), Knight Rider, Two and a halt man (Charlie Sheen wird bis 2012 zwei weitere Staffeln für 1,5 Millionen Dollar pro Folge drehen), Miami Vice, Das A-Team und NCIS gehören nicht hier her. 

Aber Ich muss sagen, Charlie Sheen ist einfach der beste!


----------



## negert (22. Mai 2010)

Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> Kennt einer Daniela Katzenberger?


 
Oh ja
Auch wenns nur Silikon ist


----------



## EinarN (23. Mai 2010)

Ist ihr richtiger name nicht KATZENKLO ?  
Was Knight Rider betrifft, der Alte mit den Firebird ist ok aber der neue mit den Mustang.............. auwaja..... 
Der blödsinn ist unerträglich bis Schmerzhafter Müll.
Grotenschlechter Computermüll mit ein Hauch Transformers in volge 12 + hungerhacken wackelärsche inklusive.
Zum glück haben die nach der Volge 17 die produktion eingestellt weil der rotz ist einfach zum....


----------



## Gunny Hartman (23. Mai 2010)

EinarN schrieb:


> Ist ihr richtiger name nicht KATZENKLO ?
> Was Knight Rider betrifft, der Alte mit den Firebird ist ok aber der neue mit den Mustang.............. auwaja.....
> Der blödsinn ist unerträglich bis Schmerzhafter Müll.
> Grotenschlechter Computermüll mit ein Hauch Transformers in volge 12 + hungerhacken wackelärsche inklusive.
> Zum glück haben die nach der Volge 17 die produktion eingestellt weil der rotz ist einfach zum....



Ja da hast du absolut recht. Wie immer eigentlich ist das Original nicht zu übertreffen. Außer bei Battlestar Galactica vielleicht, wo ja Edward James Olmos (den die älteren unter uns wahrscheinlich als Ltd. Martin Castillo aus Miami Vice kennen) den Commander Adama spielt. 

Erinnert sich noch einer an das letze Popstars? Einer der beiden Gewinner der Gruppe "Some & Any" (wie einfallsreich) arbeitet jetzt jedenfalls in einer Boutique als Verkäufer . Ich kann mich nicht entsinnen, dass es in Deutschland irgend ein Gewinner einer Castingshow zu einer weltweiten Karriere geschafft hat. Diese ganzen Models werden nur für billige Foto-Sessions für Unterwäschehersteller oder sonstigen Mist gebucht
Naja Heidi Klum ist ja auch kein Topmodel, die ist eher sone Art Bikini-Model. Karl Lagerfeld kennt sie jedenfalls nicht und das will was heißen, der Mann kennt sich in der Branche aus, da kann man über Ihn sagen was man will.


----------



## EinarN (23. Mai 2010)

Ja 
Popostars, DSDS und wie auch immer. 
Wen ich nur an den superstar (möchtegern) Nr. 1 Denke, dieser Alexander mit seine oma schnulze gejaule wird mir übell ganz zu schweigen von den rest. Von wasch echte superstars sind diese möchtegern amateure meilen weit entfernt egal wie fieles gejaule in modern talking schablone der dieter für denen schreibt.
Man mus zugeben, an einige ist etwas drann aber um superstars zu werden wie....... Madona, Roling Stones, Pink Floyd, Donna Summer, Tina Turner usw....... da müssen sich diese jahrzehte lang anstrengen und da muss auch die sogenannte "chemie" der zeit, mode, style harmonieren ansonsten wird daraus nichts. 
In max. 1 jahr sind diese weg vom fenster. Entweder fressen die kakerlacken im jungelcamp oder tauchen unter in irgendwelchen 3000 sehlen caff.

Auch so wen man die gesammte music industrie von heute mit den 80'er vergleicht, muss man regelrecht heulen. 
Damals waren noch waschechte künster am werk was music geschihte geschrieben haben.
Heute.......... da kotzt einer was auf der CD mit 4 takte am PC im hindergrund = "Ich habe Fertig". One hit woonder und das wars. 
In 1 - 2 jahre weis kein schwein mehr wer "X" oder "Y" ist.

Erinrst dich noch an BROSIS? 
Die ZAHNPASTE Gruppe mit 2 namen in einen (Brothers & Sisters = BroSis) ? 
Was ist aus denn geworden?

Was serien Betrifft, Knight Rider, Air Wolf, A-Team, Miami Vice, Stasky & Hutsch, The Duke Brothers, Ein Kolt für alle Fälle, McGiver. Trilogien wie Zurück in die Zukunft, Highway (Auf der Highway ist die Hölle los) z.B. oder The turbo Interceptor mit Charlie Sheen wo minimale Triks in Einsatz sind
Das sind Kult Serien / Filme was Geschihte Geschrieben haben, gedreht mit einfachste Mitteln, low Cost Serien ohne Computer Animationen und weis der gejer noch welche aufwendige Technik. Beim Alten Knight Rider, sas am Steuer einer im Sitz Verkleidert, Der SPM (Super Pursuit Mode) Existiert Tatsächlich und kann nachgebaut werden mit einfachste Mitteln.
Der Brauchte  keine MORPH Funktion wo aus den Nichts ein Doppel Heckspoiler erscheint, wo das Logo auf der Karre Mutiert, KARR muste sich auch nicht Aufrichten wie ....... Megatron aus Transformers und sonstigen Billig Animation Schwachsinn was mit der Richtigen Software jeder Amateur zuhause auf sein ALDI PC hin bekommt.

Weist wer alle diese Filmautos Gebaut hat?
Es war JAY OHRBERG. Der machte den KITT in Standard u SPM, Kitt den Roten auf chrislerBasis, den Oldie Aus citty, citty, bang, bang, Batmobile, den Miami vice Ferrari bishin zu den DeLorean aus zurück in die Zukunft u. Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtle (TMNT) Van, Blade Runer usw.

Hier auf Home - Jay Ohrberg's Hollywood Cars die Seite von JAY. 
Da kannste alle autos Sehen und noch Mehr. 
Das ist alles ECHT UND REAL kein Billiger Computer Müll.


----------



## Menthe (23. Mai 2010)

Hey wer hat den das getippt? Ist ja schlimm zum lesen.

Aber ich muss dir recht geben, diese ganzen Möchtegern Popstars sind echt zum k*****


----------



## Silverlake (31. Mai 2010)

Mich regen auch diese DSDS und sonst was für Popstars auf.


----------



## SA\V/ANT (31. Mai 2010)

Extrem Schön ist doch mal eine Hoffnung. 
Oder die andere Sendung wo das Haus umgebaut wird. 

Das schlechteste/dümmste was das TV momentan zubieten hat ist :

*http://www.lena-meyer-landrut.de/*

  Lena Meyer-Landrut


..und zwar BEI WEITEM! 

Die ist überall und nervt extrem mit ihrer (gespielten?) Art. 

Vielleicht ist der Song den sie singt (der mir seit 2 Monaten auf die ... geht) ganz schön, aber nur wenn jemand mit Stimme und Charakter singt. Ihr billiger britischer Akzent ist echt mies. Von den Briten gabs ja auch nur 4 Punkte. 

Ich hätte ihr den letzten Platz von meinem ganzen Herz gegönnt. 
*http://www.lena-meyer-landrut.de/*


----------



## negert (31. Mai 2010)

SA\V/ANT schrieb:


> Ich hätte ihr den letzten Platz von meinem ganzen Herz gegönnt.


 
Ach was so schlimm ist die doch nicht.
Schlimm fand ich das sie wegen "Unser Star für Oslo" die Simpsons weggesperrt haben


----------



## CPU-GPU (1. Juni 2010)

@SA\V/ANT: was geht denn mit dir ab? sei froh dass deutschland endlich mal wieder ne gescheide sängerin für den contest gefunden hat und mit ihr gewonnen hat! Die Briten sind sowieso die letzten ... , die waren halt neidisch weil sie selber nix gerissen haben 
Außerdem bereichert lena die sparte ,,Pop". die ganzen weiber die pop singen, das ist doch ein rumgeheule, als wäre jemand gestorben. zum kotzen ^^ aber lena singt mit power, freude und mit nem guten rhytmus. auch wenn ich kein pop-fan bin, ihre musik ist um zig  mal besser als der restliche pop-scheiss !

und zum thema Knight Rider:  ich find das ne frechheit, son müll zu produzieren und damit dei alte Sendung so durch n dreck zu ziehen! Die alte Knight Rider serie war echt noch geil, hab so gut wie jede folge gesehen. Aber bei dem neuen rotz hat mir eine folge gereicht, danach lief das neue ,,knight Rider" (hat nich mal den name verdient) nich mehr in meiner glotze


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juni 2010)

Mit geht der hype um Lena auch was auf den Geist, das is aber Schuld der Sender, nicht von Lena. Sie selbst scheint mir dann doch wirklich enifach so zu sein, wie man sie erlebt - das kann man auch gar nicht so spielen. Natürlich wird sie bei der 45. Pressekonferenz innerhalb von 4 tagen auch mal nur gutgelaunt tun, obwohl sie es nicht nicht - aber wer würde das denn bitte nicht? ^^ Ihre eigentliche Art aber halte ich für authentisch. Ich hoffe nur für sie, dass man sie nicht bewußt mit "ihrer" Art dann vermarkten will, sie also immer so tun soll, selbst wenn sie sich in Wahrheit geändert hat.


*Aber jetzt echt das ALLERmieseste, was ich ich in den letzten Jahren live miterleben durfte/musste*: ihr kennt sicher alle diese Telefon-Abzocksendungen nachts, wo ne Stunde lang eine einzige Frage gestellt wird und dann mal EIN Anrufer ins Studio durchkommt. Ich hatte SAT1 oder so an, weil ich auf die Wiederholung einer Serie wartete, und da kam noch der Schluss von eben so einer Sendung. Als Frage stand dort die wohl dümmste und bekannteste aller "Scherz-"Fragen: 

*Monikas Vaters hat 5 Töchter: Lala, Lele, Lolo, Lulu und...? *

Klar: Monika is ja eben eine der Töchter, also ist Monika die korrekte Antwort. Gut, wenn man nur 1-2Sek Zeit für die Antwort hat und den "Witz" nicht kennt, rutscht einem vlt dann ein Lili raus, aber diese Frage stand da sicherlich schon mind ne halbe Stunde... Dann, kurz vor Schluss, kommt ein Anrufer durch und sagt doch ohne Scheiss wirklich "Die Anwort lautet Lili !" - und dann so "neeein, das ist falsch" - man konnte die Verwunderung des Vollhorstes am Telefon richitg hören, obwohl er gar nix gesagt hat...


Gott, wie dumm sind Menschen nur...??? Es is ja schon dumm, da anzurufen, aber... nee nee nee...   auf der anderen Seite würd ich da echt mal gern anrufen und dann "Lulli!" sagen...


----------



## negert (1. Juni 2010)

9Live

Da ist der Herr Nils der vom Sender selbst ist und 20Sekunden vor Schluss anruft und die richtige Lösung sagt. Toll.

Und der beste ist ja das sich 9Live als Unterhaltungssender bezeichnet


----------



## Veriquitas (1. Juni 2010)

Weiß nicht damals liefen auch noch viele Serien für Kinder die Werte vermitteln sollten, wenn man sich heute mal den scheiß ankugt was als Kinderserie durchgeht ist das voll daneben. Und das geilste ist Schönheitsoperationen werden vom Tv so ausgestrahlt als wäre da was vollkommen normales, einfach voll die kranke *******.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (2. Juni 2010)

Moin,

@Herbboy: Es ist teilweise traurig, mit welchen Mitteln dort gelockt wird. Zum Großteil werden Aufgaben vom Zuschauer gefordert, die auf den ersten Blick enorm primitiv erscheinen. Sieht man aber das Endergebnis, wird schnell klar, das mit den Schwächen anderer gehandelt wird.

Ich meide in der Regel solche Sendungen direkt, da mir deren Versuch, die Zuschauer zum Anrufen anzuregen, vollkommen auf den Keks geht. So etwas sollte wie illegales Glücksspiel gehandhabt und schnell aus dem deutschen Fernsehen verbannt werden.

Zuletzt sah ich einen Beitrag auf YouTube, in dem eine ältere Dame in einer ominösen Quiz-Show anrief. Sie beklagte sich über ihre Telefonrechnung letzten Monats, die eine Endsumme von 280 Euro hatte - nur vom Quizspielen. Sie hatte auch eine große Trauer in ihrer Stimme und diskutierte mit dem Moderator, der selbstverständlich mit dieser aus dem Rahmen gefallenen Situation nicht sofort zurecht kam. Ok, ist die Frau, die dort regelmäßig angerufen selbst Schuld, würde man erstmal sagen. Der Moderator hat's dann aber auf die Palme getrieben, in dem er sich für die Unannehmlichkeiten entschuldigte und der Frau ein Plüschtier als Entschädigung unter die Nase hielt.

Die Dame bedankte sich herzlichst und wünschte einen schönen Tag. Prost!

Gruß
Wannseesprinter


----------



## negert (2. Juni 2010)

Ja auf Youtube findet man wirklich viel solches Zeug. Ich kenne viele ältere Leute die das einfach nicht verstehen wie die das machen. Die meinen wenn man irgendwo anruft dann nimmt da auch irgendwer ab

Sowas sollte echt verboten werden. Und nun haben wir es gefunden. Das schlechteste was das TV zu bieten hat


----------



## steffen0278 (2. Juni 2010)

9Live habe ich garnicht mehr bei mir inner Liste 
Ist gut fürn Blutdruck


----------



## Painkiller (2. Juni 2010)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> @Herbboy: Es ist teilweise traurig, mit welchen Mitteln dort gelockt wird. Zum Großteil werden Aufgaben vom Zuschauer gefordert, die auf den ersten Blick enorm primitiv erscheinen. Sieht man aber das Endergebnis, wird schnell klar, das mit den Schwächen anderer gehandelt wird.
> 
> ...


 

Das ist ja echt erbärmlich.... 

Armes Deutschland....


----------



## negert (2. Juni 2010)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> 9Live habe ich garnicht mehr bei mir inner Liste


 
Hier in der Schweiz kann man 9Live übers Kabelnetz nicht empfangen.
Und das ist meiner Meinung nach gut so. Wenn ich so das ein oder andere Video anschaue da kommt einem ja schlecht:

YouTube - Moderatorin kotzt live in der Sendung


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juni 2010)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> @Herbboy: Es ist teilweise traurig, mit welchen Mitteln dort gelockt wird. Zum Großteil werden Aufgaben vom Zuschauer gefordert, die auf den ersten Blick enorm primitiv erscheinen. Sieht man aber das Endergebnis, wird schnell klar, das mit den Schwächen anderer gehandelt wird.
> 
> Ich meide in der Regel solche Sendungen direkt, da mir deren Versuch, die Zuschauer zum Anrufen anzuregen, vollkommen auf den Keks geht. So etwas sollte wie illegales Glücksspiel gehandhabt und schnell aus dem deutschen Fernsehen verbannt werden.


 ja, diese Sendungen sind echt bescheuert. Aber wer will es denen verdenken? Die Gesetze geben es her, und es ist im Grunde nur eine Ausweitung von "Preisauschreiben", die man an sich für völlig o.k hält, wie zB ARD für ein paar Cent pro Anruf "_Gewinnen Sie einen Mercedes, beantworten Sie nur: wer hat die beschissenste Asi-Frisur in der Bundesliga? Kevin Großkreutz, Kevin Großkotz oder Kevin Groß-Boateng_? " 

Das schlimme an den "Nightquiz"-Sendungen ist, dass nicht die Frage gestellt wird und dann normales Programm kommt, sondern dass suggeriert wird, dass keiner die Lösung weiß und die Redaktion verzweifelt auf Anrufe hofft... und das dauernd Countwdowns laufen, als käme JETZT der Zeitpunkt für DEN Anruf - und dann heißt es nur "_veraaaarscht!!! geht doch noch weiter! "_ und viele Leute rufen dann halt nicht nur 1x an, sondern 20-30 mal... auch weil die denken, dass man nur zahlen muss, wenn man durchkommt - was natürlich extrem dumm-naiv ist, denn 1-2 Stunden TV finanzieren von einem Anruf für 99cent ??? 

Mein Beispiel wiederum war von der Frage ja noch fair, wenn man ein bisschen nachdenkt - aber oft sind auch Fragen wie "_nennen Sie ein Tier mit A am Anfang_", und die Redaktion hat 9 Tiere rausgesucht - mind. eines von denen muss man dann erraten. 1-2 Tiere sind dann auch geläufig wie zB Adler und Amsel. Aber dann geht es weiter mit den prähistorischen Arthyfolakt-Terrestid oder dem timbuktischen Käfer Agnophologos-Iktus oder der polnischen Arbeyts-Lohse... (sind jetzt ausgedacht, aber so in etwa lauten die Namen dann  )


IMHO müßte man sagen: alle 5 Min MUSS ein Anrufer durchgestellt werden - basta! Dann würd endlich wieder die 20. Wdh von Star Trek um 1h nachts laufen anstelle dieses Bockmistes


----------



## EinarN (2. Juni 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Weiß nicht damals liefen auch noch viele Serien für Kinder die Werte vermitteln sollten, wenn man sich heute mal den scheiß ankugt was als Kinderserie durchgeht ist das voll daneben. Und das geilste ist Schönheitsoperationen werden vom Tv so ausgestrahlt als wäre da was vollkommen normales, einfach voll die kranke *******.



da du gerade das thema KINDER Erwähnst, da frage ich mich, ob der Jugendschutz in diesen Land was Kinder TV betrifft, tatsächlich pennt oder haben die den schuss nicht gehört?

Dieser Zeichentriks Rotz was heute noch leuft bei einige sendern sind von KINDGERECHT weit Entfernt. 
Es lief noch einigermassen gut bis vor 15 Jahre wie diese Dämlichen NINIA TURTELS auf der Matscheibe Flatterten. 
Seit dann alle Cartoons was gesendet wird sind nur noch Karate Gewalt Rotz.

Turtles, Dragonbal-Z und wie sich diese alle nennen. 
Alles nur Phantasie Konzentration, Übermächte und Superkräfte was bei 50 Meter über den Boden sich Fusstritte gegenseitig in der Fresse Verpassen, Stundenlang begleitet von ein Unerträgliches Geschreie was kaum zum Aushalten ist.
So was ist in deutschland KINDGERECHT und wird am WE um 9 Uhr Morgens Gesendet wen alle Kindergarten Knirpse vor der glotze Hängen. 

Wen der nun in der Schule in der Ersten Klasse geht und Respektlos seinen Lehrer in hamehamehaaaaaa methode eins in die eier tretet, soll sich keiner mehr wundern und genau so wenig soll sich niemand mehr wundern, wen der kleine 10 wird und am U-Bahn Steig einen das messer in die Rippen Jagt einfach so weil er es in den Cartoons gesehen hat.

Ich frage mich wo sind die alten WALT DISNEY Cartoons mit Mikie Mouse, Donald Duck, Chip und Chap, Pluto geblieben sind? 
Cartoons was tatsächlich gewaltfrei sind und nicht dieser abgekotzte japanische karate rotz was heute rauf und runter gejault wird?


----------



## CPU-GPU (2. Juni 2010)

jo aber echt, das sogenannte kinderprogramm is für mich auch mehr als fragwürdig. nur noch gewalt, und verblödung. Früher gabs noch pumuckl und so was. Das waren noch schöne sendungen, aber den rotz von heute? kein wunder dass die kinder hier immer dümmer werden ... Solche sendungen sind im endeffekt auch verantwortlich, dass es wirtschaftlich hier immer mehr berg ab get. weil solche serien ,,produzieren" dummen nachwuchs...


----------



## negert (2. Juni 2010)

So lange ist das auch nicht her als es noch gutes Kinderfernsehen gab. Ich bin nun 15 und als ich klein war (also noch nicht zur Schule ging)
Hab ich tom und jerry geschaut. Man das waren noch Zeiten


----------



## KOF328 (2. Juni 2010)

zu Kinder:
ich meine behaupten zu dürfen dass ich im "ghetto" wohn(Do-Scharnhorst, kennt ihr bestimmt eh nicht). Ich geh so ganz normal mit meinem kollegen rum, ist da so n Türken-Kiddy, ca 11J alt mit Bushido an ganz laut richtiger "G" , sagt der zum kollegen "komm ma her", wir gehn hin. holt der sein "krasses butterfly" A: "ich stech dich ab" B:"mach doch"*hände hoch* A: "arsch!" *geht weg"
ICH HAB MIR SO EINEN ABGELACHT EY  ist echt schlimm was so zT abgeht.


----------



## EinarN (2. Juni 2010)

Ich hatte hier noch einige Alte VHS Kassetten von mein Sohn (27) u. Tochter (23) wie er/sie klein waren. 
Dabei auch eine Sammlung, "die Schönsten Weihnachtsgeschihten" von Walt Disney mit diese Chip & Dalle, Duffy Duck, Donald, Pluto Mikie usw. Die Kassette hatte gut 2 stunden wen nicht noch Mehr, Originale Kaufkasette.

existiert im handel einfach nicht mehr, weder noch als VHS weder noch digitalisiert auf DVD oder BluRay.

Ich habs digitalisiert am rechner anschliesend auf DVd Gebrannt zusammen mit andere ähnliche aus den damaligen zeiten.

Nach der Digitalisierung, wollte ich iese bei ebay verkaufen und dachte das die leute noch solche KINDGERECHTE sachen schätzen können. PUSTEKUHEN. 8 einstellungen / 8 Verkaufversuche haben es nicht gebracht. Ich könnte Diese nicht verkaufen. Letztendlich habe ich diese Verschenkt zusammen mit KÖNIG DER LÖWEN Teile 1 u. 2, djungelbuch (Originalfassung) usw. an eine Freundin meiner Tochter was 2 klieine kinder hat so um 4 - 5 oder 6 Jahre. Die Beginnte zu Heulen vor Freude da sie endlich was Ordentliches kindgerechtes hat für Ihre 2 kleine Knirpse.

Die Alten Digitalisierten Sachen, schauen wir uns gelegentlich auch heute noch an, auch wen meine kids groß sind da diese so richtig entspannen und gute laune machen.

Zeige mal so was einen heutigen *BUSCHIDO PISA GHETO TROTTEL*, der Lacht dich aus oder springt dir am kragen da man ihn damit beleidigt 

Sogar auf den Alten Spielenkonsollen von SEGA gab es Gewaltfreie Spiele mit Bugs Bunny, ALEX KID - War beim Sega Master System 8 Mbit dabei, ein super spielhien und mega lustig bishin zu König der löwen usw.
Heute auch da nur dämliche ballerspiele das man vor der Konsole Einschläft.


----------



## negert (2. Juni 2010)

Ja das mit VHS Dingern kenne ich nur zu gut. Leider wollte sie nicht einmal jemand geschenkt haben. So mussten wir sie entsorgen


----------



## Veriquitas (3. Juni 2010)

Naja ich finde gerade Bushido der schon zu Schulen gerannt ist usw. und sich gegen gewalt geäusert hat sollte man nicht so runtermachen. Der setzt sich extrem ein für die Deutsche Jugend ein aber es wird nicht anerkannt. Warum wegen den Medien. Der Teufel wird an die Wand gemalt aber dabei ist die ******* die die senden nicht besser alles verkommt zu einem Ideal. Doppelmoral usw. das ist einfach nur *******.


----------



## EinarN (3. Juni 2010)

Sorry. Was dieser Buschido macht weis ich nicht aber Buschido, Sido oder wie die sich auch immer nennen sind für mich am jeden fahl alle gleich.

Da ich hier möglichrweise unabischtlich verwechsle kann vor kommen.


----------



## negert (3. Juni 2010)

Ich hör nur noch französischen und schweizerdeutschen Rap


----------



## KOF328 (3. Juni 2010)

ok, aber ich meine hört euch bushido("sonny black") von vor 5 Jahren+ an. "ich f**** deine mutter, du ..." etc. Das war mal viel schlimmer mit dem Rap. seht euch jetzt zB Sido an, der ist älter geworden da macht der andere musik und braucht keine affige maske, vor garnicht langer zeit gabs n mtv unplugged mit ihm ich habs gesehen und muss sagen mir hat es gefallen. dieser "gangsta rap" ist so gut wie ausgestorben in den medien


----------



## EinarN (3. Juni 2010)

Egal wie man es dreht u. wendet, egal wie fiel ihr diese gestalten verteidigt, diese sind kein kirhentor und keine unschuldsängeln.
beide waren im knast für sachen was keine lapalie sind u. übersehbar, und für unsere kinder mit sicherheit kein positives beispiel.

Beide (und nicht nur diese) sind nicht nur von gute music meilenweit entfernt, sondern auch überhaupt kein geselschaftliches vorbild. Diese gehören eher in der schublade des asozialen geselschaftlichen abschaum auch wenn die nun versuchen auf teufel kom raus eine "weise weste" an zu zihen und sich alls hilfsbereite moralaposteln auf zu spielen.
In wirklichkeit geht es denen glatt am allerwertesten vorbei da alles ist nur show um geld zu verdinen wobei die bereitz selber merken das sie mit ein bein im knast sind weil das was sie machen sich auf das dünne eis der gesezlichen grauzone befindet, und nur eine frage der zeit bis sie drauf gehen.

Zensur hin oder her aber der gewaltverherlichter rotz was die verbreiten müste vom gesezgeber schon längst verboten sein.

Wen ich z.B. meinen kind ein klaps am hintern verpasse, kommt das jugendamt und macht ein affentheater, ich lande vor gericht, busgelder stehen an und gehe den risiko ein das mein kind bei pflege eltern landet.

Das aber in deutschland diese zwei affen die minderjährigen zur schwerste gewalt aufmuntern, ist wohl den gesezgeber scheiss egal.


----------



## rebel4life (3. Juni 2010)

So gut wie jede Sendung, die im Fernsehen läuft ist bescheiden, es gibt nur noch wenige Ausnahmen, Gallileo war am Anfang mal halbwegs interessant, inzwischen ist es mehr ne Dokumentation, wieviel der dicke da essen kann und wie groß die Gerichte sind, die für ihn zubereitet werden, gezielt werden dann nebenher noch Falschinformationen gegeben und die Meinung des Zuschauers manipuliert. Toll.


----------



## KOF328 (3. Juni 2010)

was ist denn an sidos neuerer musik gewaltverherrlichend? (sag jetzt nicht "für dich würd ich *sterben* carmen" ) und wann war sido im knast? du kannst auch nicht alles schlechtreden, wie du es zu 90% in deinen posts im forum machst und mit den ganzen rechtschreibfehlern kommt das etwas lächerlich vor.
€: an einar, da war der rebel schneller


----------



## EinarN (3. Juni 2010)

Es geht nicht um das was sido jetzt "jault" sondern das was er bis dato "gejault" hat und von schlecht machen kann nicht die rede sein.

solche gestalten gab es auch früher und werden es immer geben. Jeder hat auch eine mehr oder weniger positive seite.

In den 80'ern war auch KISS was mit blutimitat übeströhmt auf der bühne hopseden, i den 60'ern in der "flower Power" zeiten wurden auch Verlauste Hyppies alls cool empfunden und auf den bühnen wurden gitarren zusammen geschlagen oder abgefackelt usw.

Das ist nun mal der zahn der zeit und damit muss jede generation leben egal ob in Deutschland oder wie ICH IN RUMÄNIEN mit meine Spitzenmäsige deutsche Rechtschreibung nach 12 Jahre Schule IN RUMÄNISCHE SPRACHE. 

@ rebel4life

Das Galileo u. änliche voll bis am rande mit fehlinformationen sind, ist kein WELT DER WUNDER  

Da sind ahnungslose reportern am werk was keine ahnung haben, sich irgendwass aus z.B. Wikipedia zusammen schneiden mit archivaufzeichnungen, der schwachsinn wird auskommentiert und gesendet. Hauptsache der Gehalt stimmt.

Ich hab z.B. vor einige jahre irgendwo gelesen das der reporter was auto & Mobiles auf VOX (Früher Auto, Motor & Sport) macht, so gut drauf ist das er nicht mal im stande ist ein rad zu wechseln geschweige von den technischen sachen worber er in der sendung jeden Sontag labert.


----------



## rebel4life (3. Juni 2010)

Bei so nem Auto Magazin musste ich auch lachen, als ich durchgeschalten hab, bei der Erkennung der Radgeschwindigkeit gibt es unterschiedlichste Sensoren, Induktivitätssensoren und Hallsensoren, die Spannungen sind so klein, dass man ein Labor braucht um sie zu messen, selten so gelacht, das schaffen die meisten 0815 Oszis.


----------



## EinarN (3. Juni 2010)

Aber das weis nicht jeder. Das weist DU und ICH und noch einige aber die breite masse der ICH FAHRE AUTO aber hab keine ahnung was unter der haube ist, mit der karre in der werkstat fahren sogar wen das scheibenwischer wasser alle ist, wissen es nicht aber begaffen diese sendungen und glauben jeden rotz was ihnen aufgetischt wird.

Das ist wiederum auch eine möglichkeit den angeschlagenen kfz werkstädten naive kunden zu beschaffen.

Um erlich zu sein, GRIP ist auch nicht besser. Wen ich sehen wie ein 500 PS Audi mit den Dacia Logan MCV Verglichen wird auf anzahl der BIERKASTEN was in jeden Herein Passen, weis ich nicht ob ich lachen soll oder kotzen.


----------



## CPU-GPU (3. Juni 2010)

lol, denkst du muschido und die ganzen hiphop-deppen machen so antigewalt zeug aus gutem willen? da kann ich nur drüber lachen  die machen das nur wegen GELD und ihrem image, und das image bessern sie auf um noch mehr geld zu verdienen. In ihrem wahren leben scheissen die doch drauf, wenn leute zusammengeschlagen werden von ihren assozialen kollegen!


----------



## Veriquitas (4. Juni 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> lol, denkst du muschido und die ganzen hiphop-deppen machen so antigewalt zeug aus gutem willen? da kann ich nur drüber lachen  die machen das nur wegen GELD und ihrem image, und das image bessern sie auf um noch mehr geld zu verdienen. In ihrem wahren leben scheissen die doch drauf, wenn leute zusammengeschlagen werden von ihren assozialen kollegen!



Bushido brauch aber keine Werbung der hat seine Videos bei Viva und Mtv sperren lassen, weil er nicht damit einverstanden war das die ein bestimmtes video von dem nicht zeigen wollten, in der Zeit hat der genausoviel verkauft.


----------



## EinarN (4. Juni 2010)

VIVA u. MTV sind Music Sender?  
Das wuste Ich nicht. Ist mir Neu 

Das sind keine Music Sender sondern Klingeltöne u. Handy Logos werbesender.

In den pausen gibt es Bruchteile an music clips und der rest irgendwelche möchtegern Reporter Gebrülle, Reporter was bereitz auch in der Öfentlichkeit nur noch Herum Brüllen weil die halb Taub sind


----------



## KOF328 (4. Juni 2010)

soll ja leute geben die sich da wirklich solche abos holen, ich hab so einen bis jetzt noch nie gesehen


----------



## EinarN (4. Juni 2010)

Ich denke das weder diese Abo anbieter weder diese EHEMALIGEN Musiksender haben es überhaupt nicht bemerkt das man bei den heutigen handys mit so gut jede zum Handy mitgelieferte Software sich selber so ein müll am PC herstellen kann und via USB am Handy übertragen.

Wer so ein teuren schrott kauft, hat echt eine an der wafell 

Ich kann mich nur gut erinern an MTV, ende der 80'er. Da wurde echt gute music gesendet. Es war eine regelrechte freude diesen sender ein zu schalten und ihn stundenlang an lassen.
Heute...........................nur noch jammerlichen werbemüll und dummes geschwätz. Ist echt traurig das so ein guter Music sender mit tradition sodermassen verkommt.

Viva kenn ich seit Entstehung. Der ist nicht so alt. 
Am anfang war dieser Mola Abezi (oder wie sich der nennt) dabei. 
damals ging es noch einiger massen 
Danach der weg ging, ging auch viva in richtung klingeltöne datenmüll.
Trotzdem ist Viva meilenweit entfernt von MTV und wird nie den MTV Status ereichen auch wen diese mitlerweile auch unter allerletzte sau sind.


----------



## HappyMutant (4. Juni 2010)

Das blöde ist ja, dass mehr Leute den Reality-Krempel sehen wollen, als Musik. Deshalb läuft in den USA und hierzulande auf den Hauptkanälen eben billiger Eigenschrott, Shows oder Serien aus der Konserve. Da die Sender von Anfang an gewinnorientiert waren und jetzt ja auch zum selben Konzern gehören, machen sie, was Geld einbringt. Auch wenn es teils für Einzeller ist.

Die Handy-Abo Plage ist allerdings stark zurückgegangen, die Sender haben das ja selber als schädlich erachtet. Die Zeiten des Crazy Frog sind ja dann doch noch schlimmer gewesen. Nur Musik kommt da trotzdem nicht und war es früher fast nur Mainstream, so ist es das heute erst recht. 

VIVA2 (vor dessen Änderung in Viva Plus) war der letzte Musiksender, den man aktiv schauen konnte.


----------



## Ahab (6. Juni 2010)

Und jaaaa es kommt schon wieder eine Reportage über das Emirates Palace auf N24....  Das dritte oder vierte Mal diesen Monat. Genauso wie der Panzerfriedhof und die U.S.S. Ronald Reagan.


----------



## psyphly (11. Juni 2010)

nbc giga games wäre mal wieder klasse.........mit miriam pielhau!


----------



## Wannseesprinter (14. Juni 2010)

Ho!

Ja, NBC Giga war wirklich nett und teilweise äußerst amüsant. Irgendwie konnte man sich in den fünf Sendestunden immer bei einem Thema auslassen. Ich fand klasse, dass die damalige, nicht kleine Community stark in den Sendebetrieb mit einbezogen wurde.

Zu N24:

Die Sendeanstalt soll, wenn ich den letzten Berichten Glauben schenken darf, leichte Probleme auch in Bezug auf die Einschaltquote haben. Man werfe einen Blick auf die "Programmvielfalt" und analysiere, ob und wie man diese umstruktieren solle. Nun, bei all den Wiederholungen; hat das noch Zukunft?

Ich habe seit gefühlten 8 Monaten mal wieder die Simpsons gesehen und konnte mich, ungeachtet der Pause dazwischen, wieder köstlich amüsieren. Was mir nur aufgefallen ist, dass häufiger als damals das Sch...-Wort vorkommt und einige teils aber passende Anspielungen unterhalb der Gürtellinie geäußert werden. Soll mich erstmal nicht stören. Ist eben wie ein Spritzer Maggie in der schon gut gewürzten Kartoffelsuppe 

Gruß
Wannseesprinter


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (14. Juni 2010)

Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> Ich wollte von euch gerne einmal wissen, was euch so im TV aufregt.
> Was nervt euch, wovon habt Ihr schon lange die Nase voll?
> ...


Vor vielen Jahren hatte ich mir die Ultimative Chartshow angeguckt, die allererste Folge. Gut, ich fand's etwas nervig, dass ständig irgendwelche B-Promis reingequatscht haben, aber okay, es war ganz nett und die Musik war schon gut. Als dann plötzlich eine neue Folge kam (ich dachte "ultimativ" kann's nur einmal geben), war's mir schon zu langweilig. Der absolute Hammer ist, dass sich das Konzept anscheinend bis heute gehalten hat und irgendjemand bis heute diese Show stundenlang guckt  Die Themen werden immer wirrer, neulich in ner Werbung so "Nächsten Freitag(?) kommt die Ultimative Chartshow - Die besten Schmusesongs von Mai 1987 bis Juli 1988 mit einer Dauer von 3:30 bis 3:45 Minuten, die von schwarzen Frauen gesungen werden, die über 30 sind, im Musikvideo blaue Jeans anhaben und deren Vorname mit J, Y oder K beginnt".... 
So ähnlich zumindest... auf jeden Fall ist es sehr lächerlich, wie die nach Jahren noch neue "ultimative" Themen finden und dass sich das auch noch jemand anguckt...


----------



## EinarN (14. Juni 2010)

Was ich echt nicht ausstehen kann ist diese Big Brother Psihoanstalt bei RTL 2 was kein ende mehr nimmt.
Was dämlicheres gibt es kaum noch.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (14. Juni 2010)

EinarN schrieb:


> Was ich echt nicht ausstehen kann ist diese Big Brother Psihoanstalt bei RTL 2 was kein ende mehr nimmt.
> Was dämlicheres gibt es kaum noch.



Ich glaub da muss ich mich hier Outen.
Ich schaue BB, aber nur um zu sehen, wie die sich gegenseitig an die Gurgel gehen!  
Ich finde das Geil, wie sich "Normale" Menschen in der Öffentlichkeit so zur Feile machen.

@BTT: Mich hat das ganze Hartz4 Fernsehen nur noch aufgeregt.
Du kommst von Arbeit, willst dich mal kurz vor der Glotze entspannen und was läuft?!
Solche Grütze wie "Schullermittler, Familien im ..., usw".
Das ist doch alles nur verdümmung. Ausgelegt für die Arbeitslosen, die denn ganzen Tag nix zu tun haben als Fernsehen.
Deswegen habe ich mir wenigsten SKY geholt, um etwas Niveau zu bekommen.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (14. Juni 2010)

Mich regt dieser Marcell D'Avis von der 1&1-Werbung tierisch auf! "Vertrag kommt schließlich von Vertragen"  so ein Blödsinn, als wären die die heiligen Samariter


----------



## Hardwell (15. Juni 2010)

ja mir geht die werbung auch voll aufn sack!


----------



## EinarN (15. Juni 2010)

Genau wie diese TAMARIS Verbung wo in 10 sekundentakt diese schuhe eingeblendet werden + flüsterstimme was nur "Tamaris" sagt.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (15. Juni 2010)

Hallo miteinander,

die Werbeblöcke, die in der Regel am Ende nur den Zuschauer mit 'zig Fragezeichen über den Kopf stehen lassen, wachsen immer stärker an. Einfach meiden oder sich nach jedem Versuch der Verwirrung sagen: "Einfach so hinnehmen und die wahrscheinlich tiefer liegende Botschaft nicht hinterfragen"

Ansonsten das Mittagsprogramm weitgehend vermeiden, um die Hirnmasse nicht weiter zu verflüssigen. Ein sinnvollere Alternative dazu wäre es etwa, den Teppich zu wischen oder die Socken zu bügeln 

Gruß aus dem verhalten sonnigen Ruhrgebiet
Wannseesprinter


----------



## padme (15. Juni 2010)

ich liebe günter netzer und seine gestochen scharfen analysen.

wie?? das gehört jetzt nicht hierher?

och menno


----------



## »EraZeR« (15. Juni 2010)

Mich nerven vorallem diese Werbungen, die nach folgendem Muster ablaufen:

1. Die Person stellt sich und ihre Situation da
2. Ganz nebenbei, und natürlich überhaubt nicht künstlich erzeugt, schildert sie ihr Problem.
3. Und als letztes kommt natürlich DIE Lösung, ohne die das Leben der Person schon längst worbei wär.

Beispiel: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cJv6sFHke20&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cJv6sFHke20&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>

Und natürlich die Werbung für die ganzen tollen Putzmittel mit den animierten Bakterien die Sprechen


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (15. Juni 2010)

Ich wundere mich über diese ganzen gespielten/konstruierten "Reality-Dokus". Das ist doch ein krasser Widerspruch in sich... "Reality-Doku" mit Drehbuch.... Wer guckt sich so eine blöde ******* an?...


----------



## Wannseesprinter (15. Juni 2010)

Ihr dürft den Großteil des Programms nicht so eng sehen. Nehmt es doch mehr als "Lückenfüller" bis die Uhr 20:15 Uhr schlägt


----------



## Heucke (15. Juni 2010)

Obwohl es um 20:15 Uhr meist auch nur noch Wiederholungen gibt.

Ich muss auch sagen, obwohl ich erst 15 bin und die meisten in meinem Alter sich jeden s***** reinziehen, das Fernsehprogramm einfach nur niveaulos finde. Das einzige was ich mir noch antue ist Scrubs, darüber kann ich wirklich lachen, sowie Simpsons und Two and a half Men. Ansonsten läuft eigentlich nur noch Müll. Man muss wohl wirklich auf Sky oder ähnliches zurückgreifen, um wissenswerstes gucken zu können.

Was auch noch mag ist nano. Das kenne allerdings glaube ich die wenigsten.


----------



## CPU-GPU (15. Juni 2010)

@»EraZeR«: bitte nicht schon wieder die activia werbung die werbung is so der letzte dreck ich spring jedes mal fast in fernseher  genau wie die actimel werbung -.-


----------



## herethic (17. Juni 2010)

Das deutsche TV-Programm ist der Spiegel der Gesellschaft


----------



## HappyMutant (17. Juni 2010)

Nein, das TV-Programm auf der Welt ist Spiegel dessen, was genügend Leute für interessant halten um es einzuschalten. Ja, viel zu viele nehmen für sich in Anspruch die Wirklichkeit abzubilden. Das ist aber nicht wahr, denn schon seit Anbeginn der Talkshows, was seine Fortsetzung erst in Gerichtsshows und dann in der aktuellen Unterschicht-"Dokus", wird das beeinflusst um es aufregender, absurder, von mir aus "interessanter" zu machen. 

Im Gegenzug gibt es im Randprogramm Dinge, die Kultur zeigen und sich Details beschäftigen, die teils nur minimal mit dem Alltag zu tun haben und nur für eine kleine Klientel Realität sind und für den Rest der Zuschauer höchstens eine intellektuelle Befriedigung. Die teils aber auch völlig unkritisch den Kulturbetrieb abfeiert. 

Von daher sollte man das alles nicht so ernst nehmen. Es ist letztendlich viel mehr das, was Fernsehmacher für Fernsehen halten. Im besten Fall stimmt es mit dem überein, was die Leute für Unterhaltung oder Information halten.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (18. Juni 2010)

Moin,

@HappyMutant: Deinem letzten Absatz kann ich vollständig zuwinken. Nicht zu sehr das Gesehene auf die Goldwaage legen und im Nachhinein hinterfragen, welche Information man jetzt in seinen grauen Zellen abspeichern sollte, steckt dahinter eine.

Grüße
Wannseesprinter


----------



## Tamiya_Fan (18. Juni 2010)

In Österreich gibt es die Sendung "Saturdy Night Fever So feiert Österreichs jugend"
Ich kann nur sagen, die Sendung is so ein Scheiß!!! Da werden ein paar ausnahmefälle beim sinungslosen betrinken gefilmt.
Seht einfach selbst:
YouTube - Saturday Night Fever Teil 4 01/05 (ATV)


----------



## feivel (18. Juni 2010)

Fußball...
geht mir einfach auf die Nerven, und man entkommt dem nicht


----------



## HappyMutant (18. Juni 2010)

Es sendet doch meist nur ein Sender Fußball. Bleiben noch drei Dutzend andere.  Beim Rest kommt zwar Wiederholungen, aber wenn man denn will, kann man dem schon entkommen. Es sei denn ma hat laute Nachbarn oder der Autocorso hupt sich gerade durch den Ort.


----------



## feivel (18. Juni 2010)

....

wenn in der arbeit schon fußball gekuckt, gehört und geplärrt wird.
abends die vuvuzelas durch die straßen rennen und man ziemlich in der innenstadt wohnt ;8


----------



## Veriquitas (18. Juni 2010)

Das einzige was ich mir im Tv anschaue ist Two and a half men, King of Queens, Tv Total und Big Brother. Big brother deshalb weil es ein echt unterhaltet, wenn man es sich länger anschaut und die Leute bischen kennt. Da gibt es nichts besseres wenn man comedy liebt


----------



## CPU-GPU (18. Juni 2010)

ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen, aber um leute die sich ernsthaft big brother anschauen, mach ich mir akute sorgen


----------



## Veriquitas (18. Juni 2010)

Du glaubst garnicht wie lustig das ist, weil das echt ist und an einer Serie wie Two and a Half Man schon fast heranreicht.Unter anderem sieht man da auch immer wieder wie ätzend Menschen sind. Und die Bewohner dort im Haus sind nicht anders als hier drausen man kann da rückschlüsse ziehen deswegen find ich das schon interessant.


----------



## CPU-GPU (18. Juni 2010)

naja, wieso big brother schauen wenn man ein eigenes leben hat ^^? und so sitcoms wie two and a half man find ich persönlich einfach nur niveaulose billige sendungen, is halt nich mein geschmack  ich find die beste comedysendung stromberg, schade dass es nur so wenig folgen von gibt, hoffentlich kommt noch ne 5. staffel oder wenigstens ein kinofilm....


----------



## Veriquitas (18. Juni 2010)

Stromberg ist auch geil, naja klar hat man ein eigenes Leben aber so sieht man nochmal deutlich wie das anders läuft auf engeren Raum und wodurch man Macht erlangt durch welchen Scheiß, das ist ne kleine Grosse Welt und ich finde durch sowas kann man sehen wie Poltik usw. funktioniert. Das ist das selbe Schema nur in klein und ich find das einfach lustig.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (18. Juni 2010)

Dann will ich mich mal melden. Mal wieder. 

Wir haben nun seit ca 1,5 Monaten dieses DVB-C Fernsehen als einziges. Naja und was soll ich sagen ? Ich hatte mir nicht so einen Reciver geholt. Jeder Nachbar schon. Naja Ergo habe ich seit 1,5 Monaten kein Fernsehen geschaut. Und nun Ratet mal was mir gefehlt hat ?

Die Werbung ? Nein
Die ständigen Wiederholungen ? Nein
Die nervigen Moderatoren ? Nein
Die sinnlosen Serien ? Nein

Mir fehlt gar nichts das einzige Problem was ich jetzt hab ist, was ich mit der lehren ecke mache wo mal mein Fernseher stand mache....

Jedenfalls sehe ich noch in der Zeitung welche "Highlights" da so angekündigt werden. Und wenn ich sehe das da Big Brother kommt oder Matrix zum 100 mal freue ich mich lieber über die 100 € die der Fernseher eingebracht hat und nehme dafür lieber einpaar PC Komponenten und schaue eine DVD übern Rechner an.


----------



## CPU-GPU (18. Juni 2010)

Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Mir fehlt gar nichts das einzige Problem was ich jetzt hab ist, was ich mit der lehren ecke mache wo mal mein Fernseher stand mache....


bau ne zapfanlage da hin 
und mit dem programm ,zattoo" kannste einige sender auch aufm PC gucken, kostenlos (und legal!)


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (18. Juni 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> bau ne zapfanlage da hin
> und mit dem programm ,zattoo" kannste einige sender auch aufm PC gucken, kostenlos (und legal!)



Ne Zapf Anlage hmmm ja das wärs... Aber ich glaube die Freundin würde da nicht mit machen.

Naja ich wüsst aber nicht was ich so ansehen sollte. Das einzige was ich zuletzt noch angesehen hatte war das A-Team (Wovon ich die DVD box auch habe) oder Stargate außer Universe (Wovon ich auch alle DVDs habe) Und das wars auch schon. In sofern würde das Programm nur auf D rumliegen und nie was machen bis ichs irgendwann Lösche.


----------



## Veriquitas (18. Juni 2010)

Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Dann will ich mich mal melden. Mal wieder.
> 
> Wir haben nun seit ca 1,5 Monaten dieses DVB-C Fernsehen als einziges. Naja und was soll ich sagen ? Ich hatte mir nicht so einen Reciver geholt. Jeder Nachbar schon. Naja Ergo habe ich seit 1,5 Monaten kein Fernsehen geschaut. Und nun Ratet mal was mir gefehlt hat ?
> 
> ...



Willst du mir jetzt sagen du hast was fürs Fernsehen gezahlt? Ich zahle bis heute fürs Fernsehen nicht.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (18. Juni 2010)

Ja ich hab was bezahlt. Der Fernseher hat mal 300 € gekostet. Ansonsten hab ich nie was fürs Fernsehen bezahlt. Naja gut die Strom Kosten noch... Aber die hab ich auch schon wieder eingespart.


----------



## Veriquitas (18. Juni 2010)

Ich wollt schon sagen.


----------



## Radagis (13. August 2010)

Das TV-Programm wird immer besch... ist doch so gewollt die Leute mit Müll wie den ganzen Gerichtsshows, Casting, Frauentausch und den ganzen anderen Mist zu füttern damit sie immer blöder werden. Anständige Sachen laufen regulär entweder gar nicht o mitten in der Nacht da kommen die besten Reportagen, Geschichtsdokus usw..


----------



## Low (13. August 2010)

99% ist Schrott....


----------



## serafen (14. August 2010)

Ohne *History-/Discovery-Channel *wäre das Fernsehprogramm ein echter Witz; mal von einigen wenigen Ausnahmen abgesehen (allen voran: Die Simpsons *ggg*), könnte man sich 90 % der Kanäle sparen ...


----------



## psyphly (15. August 2010)

Sehe ich ähnlich. Wenn die Kiste läuft, dann meistens nur 2 Sender: N24 und ntv. Leider wiederholen sich aber auch dort zunehmend die Dokus. Und besonders interessant sind sie auch nicht immer. (Letztens lief eine Doku über eine alte Lok, die verschifft wurde :/) Es wird irgendwie alles zunehmend zu Boulevardfernsehen verschandet. RTL ist dabei der Sender, der vor absolut nichts zurück schreckt, nichtmal in den Nachichten machen sie davor halt, offensichtlich inszenierte Beiträge zu senden. Hat jemand die Story mitbekommen, wie einem alten Ehepaar wegen Behördenstreitigkeiten mitten auf dem Land deren Haus abgerissen wurde und ganz dramatisch in Szene gesetzt wurde, wie der Bulldozer das Haus platt gemacht hat, während sich das Ehepaar vor der Baustelle ein Zelt aufgebaut hat und dabei zugesehen hat, wie deren Existenz zerstört wird? So ein Blödsinn hab ich selten gesehen.


----------



## TheNik (30. August 2010)

Am schlimmsten sind diese *gestellten Problemsendungen* wie *Kallwas oder Betrugsfälle* oder so
Nervig find ich auch all diese Wettbewerbssendungen von Deutschlands Meisterkoch bis Deutschlands bester Toilettentaucher gesucht. (immer so verdammt reißerisch aufgemacht)

Zum Nachrichten sehen nimmt man am Besten die öffentlich-Rechtlichen, die haben meiner Meinung nach auch oft ein halbwegs anständiges Programm (außer was Mittags so läuft diese 800folgigen Serien wie Sturm der Liebe oder son kack)
Cool find ich auch noch die Comedy-Sachen von Pro Sieben. (Two and a half men, Scrubs, Simpsons, Switch Reloaded etc)


----------



## CELUICHOISI (30. August 2010)

Wer guckt denn noch Fernsehen?


----------



## Menthe (30. August 2010)

Ich hab mein Fernseher nur für BD's / DVD's


----------



## CELUICHOISI (30. August 2010)

Wenn ich mir nochmal einen Fernseher kaufe, dann auch nur für BDs und DVDs.

Ich hab zwar eine USB-TV-Karte am Laptop aber die läuft nur zur Formel 1, und selbst die wird immer langweiliger.. -.-


----------



## Grell_Sutcliff (17. September 2010)

Fernseher wird nur noch zum Simpson, South Park, Family Guy, American Dad, Futurama, Scrubs, Eine schrecklich nette Familie, Auf schlimmer und ewig, Wrestling, und Fussball gucken genutzt. Ansonsten dient er als Bildschirm für PlayStation 2 und Xbox. 
2 bei Kallwas, Raus aus den Schulden, Frauentausch, usw. geht mir ziemlich am Sitzfleisch vorbei.


----------



## manu_la (25. September 2010)

meiner meinung nach ist Super RTL total überflüssig.. das mochte ich nicht mal als kind


----------



## kostume (18. November 2010)

> Am schlimmsten sind diese *gestellten Problemsendungen* wie *Kallwas  oder Betrugsfälle* oder so
> Nervig find ich auch all diese Wettbewerbssendungen von Deutschlands  Meisterkoch bis Deutschlands bester Toilettentaucher gesucht. (immer so  verdammt reißerisch aufgemacht)
> 
> Zum Nachrichten sehen nimmt man am Besten die öffentlich-Rechtlichen,  die haben meiner Meinung nach auch oft ein halbwegs anständiges Programm  (außer was Mittags so läuft diese 800folgigen Serien wie Sturm der  Liebe oder son kack)
> Cool find ich auch noch die Comedy-Sachen von Pro Sieben. (Two and a  half men, Scrubs, Simpsons, Switch Reloaded etc)


Glauben Sie, dass diese viel  funktionieren würde ..? Ich meine, Sie müssten  nicht mehr Futtermittel für die ..?

Grüße,
Swasti
___________________
Kostüm Karneval


----------



## Kaktus (18. November 2010)

CELUICHOISI schrieb:


> Wer guckt denn noch Fernsehen?



Frag ich mich auch


----------



## exa (18. November 2010)

ich schaue nur noch ausgesuchte Sendungen auf der ÖRs, weil da keine Werbung dazwischen ist, ansonsten habe ich seit gut 4 Jahren kein TV mehr geschaut, und würde mir selbst nur einen Fernseher kaufen, um DVDs und BD zu schauen

früher hab ich immer ganz gern Dokus im ZDF geschaut, das war optimal wenn ich aus der Schule kam, was essen und um 14:15 dann ne Doku zum durchhängen vorm Hausaufgaben machen, aber das haben sie ja durch Telenovelas ersetzt...

oder man nimmt sich Sky...


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (18. November 2010)

Mittlerweile gibt es sogar Polizei-Doku-Soaps. Also sowas ähnliches wie "Toto & Harry", nur eben gespielt. Wie arm ist das denn, dass man einen Schauspieler einen Raser spielen lässt? Wieso reichen nicht die echten Raser?

Wie sagt's Cartman so schön in der MTV-Werbung, als er sich irgendeinen Scheiß im Fernsehen anschaut: "Das soll cool sein? DAS soll cool sein??? Tja, ich verstehe diese Welt nicht mehr. Ich geh nach Hause und bring mich um. Bis dann, Freunde."


----------



## KiraSenpai (30. November 2010)

hm~ alles vor 18 uhr kann man vergessen und paytv sender sind...auch nicht wirklich dolle...hatte mal ne zeitlang sky... Am anfang fand ichs geil..aber alles wiederholt sich immer und immer wieder, am ende hat man alle filme gesehn xD
--> habz deswegen nicht mehr^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. November 2010)

zuviel dumme Werbung, ewige Talkshows,  Daily Soaps und Spielfilme die sich eher wiederholen wie man ein Kartenspiel durchblättert. Besonders an Feiertagen die jetzt kommen so ein Quark der jedes jahr kommt. Auch nerven blöde Ansagen und Einblendungen im Anfang und das abegwürgte Ende und die dreisten Einblendungen auch während des Filmes. Für meinen Geschmack viel zu viel Fussball, und Formel 1 ist nur im Vollrausch zu ertragen wegen dem dummen gequatsche. Was ich mich immer Frage ist warum gibt es beim Fussball nicht auch zwischendurch Werbung? Ich vermeide das Fernsehen so gut es geht bis auf ein paar Dokus und vielleicht halbswegs brauchbare Reportagen. Ansonsten gibt es viel Konserven


----------



## AchtBit (12. Dezember 2010)

Vor 6 Jahren meiner Glotz endlich den Tritt verpasst. Kabel abgeklemmt.

Ich kann auch nicht beim Kumpel sitzen wenn der TV guckt. Das pack ich nicht länger als 30min und dann flüchte ich.


----------



## »EraZeR« (12. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin jetzt auch weg vom Fernseher. Da ich eh nur noch Filme gucke wurde ein FullHD Beamer angeschafft. Vermissen tu ich es bis jetzt nicht.


----------



## AchtBit (12. Dezember 2010)

Das schöne daran ist, wenn Besuch kommt, dann müssen die erst mit der Tatsache kämpfen, dass sie bei mir nicht einfach so in ihre gewohnte passive Anwesenheit flüchten können. Manche verhalten sich anfangs echt verhaltensgestört. lol, fast als ob man nem Junkie den Stoff wegnimmt mit dem Unterschied, das es ihnen peinlich wär es zuzugeben.


achja, meine Kumpels wissen seit Jahren das ich kein TV guck. Trotzdem frägt immer wieder mal einer ob ich das oder das gesehen hab. Ich guck dann immer 'hmmmm wat du wollen' und dann schnalln sie erst ihre Geistesabwesenheit.


----------



## david430 (12. Dezember 2010)

ihr habt vollkommen recht. das ganze fußball, die sinnlose werbung, abstruse reportagen, alles nicht mehr löblich. und die öffentlich rechtlichen bauen auch dermaßen ab. früher waren diese noch ein garant, bis auf die ganze ******* wie verbotene liebe,..., für unabhängige, aber vernünftige medien. jetzt merkt man zunehmend, wie es um die quote geht, siehe wetten dass und diese neue blonde ........ das wäre auch noch ohne die möglich, aber dann könnten sie ja nicht jeden noch so kleinen kreis abdecken, alles nur populistischer scheißdreck.

schaut euch free rainer an, der ist zwar etwas plakativ und teils unrealistisch, aber die intention ist alle mal erhaben


----------



## »EraZeR« (12. Dezember 2010)

Das Problem mit dem flüchten der Gäste habe ich eher nicht da es mein eigenes Zimmer ist und kein Wohnzimmer . Jedoch erfolgen immer wieder die gleichen witzigen Reaktionen wenn der Besuch meiner Eltern sich mal mein Zimmer angucken will. Die Rechnen gar nicht damit, dass sich da auch noch eine dicke Anlage und eine große Leinwand versteckt. Danach folgt die Demonstration und das schwärmen fängt an. 

Vermissen tu ich das Fernsehprogramm in keinster Weise. Wenn ich dann doch mal bei Freunden gucke kommt es mir immer so vor, als wenn ich nur Werbung gucken würde.


----------



## Radagis (20. Dezember 2010)

Da muss man sich nur das Weihnachtsprogramm ansehen voll von Horrorfilmen.
Diese ganzen Castings- Reality und CO Shows und Sendungen, fast nur noch Müll der auf der Klotze läuft.


----------



## Charlie Harper (8. März 2011)

Und Pro 7 strahlt mindestens einmal im Monat die Matrix-Trilogie aus. Kommt davon wenn man Raab das ganze Geld in den Hintern bläst - dann hat man kein Geld mehr für gute Filme.


----------



## exa (8. März 2011)

was ist denn an Matrix so schlecht???

Wiederholungen sind natürlich ärgerlich...


----------



## troppa (8. März 2011)

Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Und Pro 7 strahlt mindestens einmal im Monat die Matrix-Trilogie aus. Kommt davon wenn man Raab das ganze Geld in den Hintern bläst - dann hat man kein Geld mehr für gute Filme.



HeHeHe - Na sooooooft auch wieder nicht, weil soviel Geld nicht immer über bleibt! 

Naja zum Thema:

Ich besitze erst seit 4 Jahren einen eigenen Fernsehner und ich muss sagen, dass ich seltener fernsehe als vorher. 

Zum Programm: es wird immer sinnloser - da kann ich auch Taliban-Nachrichten kucken die ergeben nämlich genau so viel Sinn.
Ja OK: Arte, 3sat, Phönix, DeluxeMusic und GoTV kann man noch sehen, zumindest kuck ich ab und zu schon mal rein. 

Zur Werbung: es ist zum Kotzen vorallen bei den Privat-Sendern! 

Letztens ungefähr so bei der Chartshow: Kameraschwenk mit kurzer Produkteinblendung, eine Platzierung (Playback), 30sek Werbung für Febrez oder so, Abzock-Gewinnspiel, gefühlte 1000min Werbung, wieder Abzock-Gewinn , Vorschau und dann na??? nochmal 30sek Werbung für irgendwelche Damenbinden.... AHRGGGGGGG Glotze aus!!!

Bohr und dann am nächsten Tag versucht Abenteuer Auto auf kabel1.de zu sehen: ein Martyrium! Erstmal 20 sek Werbung für Remondis oder so, 5min Sendung, Kabeleins-Einblendung als wüsste man nicht - wo man ist, dann wieder Remondis, zweimal der gleiche Trailer für sone Scheiß-Weiber-mit-IQ-unter-10-Schwachsinns-Serie, die das Publikum einer Auto-Sendung erstrecht nicht interessiert, Video abgebrochen (von selber!!) und dann Schnauze voll!! DS2 gezockt!

Zusammenfassend vlt. So: Als ich Keinen hatte, wollt ich immer fernsehn (vor Allem Filme und Anime). Als ich mir dann einen (geerbt) bekommen habe, will ich nicht mehr fernsehn.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. März 2011)

Fernsehen ja aber gerne dann Dokus oder so auf Phoenix oder ähnlich. Wenn Besuch kommt mag ich es auch nicht wenn die Kiste läuft, das stört mich besonders wenn ich jemanden besuche. Da kann man auch Zuhause bleiben


----------



## redBull87 (9. März 2011)

Das einzige was man z.Z. anschauen kann ist,

Simpsons, Akte, Fringe und Two and a half men


----------



## sodom (14. März 2011)

Sendungen wie Schulermittler, Verdachtsfälle und die ganzen Castingshows sind der blanke Horror


----------



## OctoCore (14. März 2011)

Du meinst wohl die ganzen Dokudramen mit echt gefaked realen Laiendarstellern und "echten" Fällen. 
Weia.
Aber Gemecker nützt nix. Wir haben das Fernsehen, das wir verdienen. Wenn es niemand schauen würde, würde es nicht gesendet, zumindest nicht bei den Privaten. Wenn die Quote nicht stimmt, dann ist auch mal nach eine Folge Schicht, egal ob Show oder TV-Serie.
Ich kenne nur niemanden, der sich sowas ansieht. Wie bei der Bildzeitung, niemand liest sie, aber sie ist trotzdem das bestverkaufte Toilettenpapier Deutschlands.
Es gibt sogar Sendungen auf den Privaten, die man sich ansehen kann. Aber was ich mir zur Gewohnheit gemacht habe: Nie mehr "live" fernsehen. Nur über Aufzeichnung.
Ich wundere mich sehr, wie viele Menschen sich vom Fernsehen den zeitlichen Ablauf ihres Lebens vorschreiben lassen.
Pünktlich um 20 Uhr muss das Abendesssen beendet sein, weil dann Tagesschau ist. Und 20.15 der Tatort oder was auch immer. Und dann ist der Abend vorbei. 
Oder wenn man wirklich mal was Sehenswertes findet und weiter empfehlen will: "Oh, das läuft ja um 23:30 Uhr (oder 2 Uhr oder was auch immer, auf jeden Fall zu nachtschlafender Zeit), da schnarche ich schon längst!"
Hallo?!
Wir leben im 21.Jahrhundert. Seit dreißig Jahren gibt es für jeden erschwingliche TV-Aufzeichnungsgeräte, im Volksmund auch Videorekorder genannt. Und die meisten haben sogar so ein Teil, egal, ob alte VHS-Bandnudel oder Digital-Recorder. Sie werden aber erstaunlich selten genutzt, statt dessen richtet man sich sein Leben nach Sendezeiten ein.
Ist mir total unverständlich und ich finde es auch irgendwie leicht krank. Aber was solls, viele Sklaven lieben eben klammheimlich ihre Ketten. Sie beschützen sie vor dem echten Leben.


----------



## TMO (14. März 2011)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Du meinst wohl die ganzen Dokudramen mit echt gefaked realen Laiendarstellern und "echten" Fällen.
> Weia.
> Aber Gemecker nützt nix. Wir haben das Fernsehen, das wir verdienen. Wenn es niemand schauen würde, würde es nicht gesendet, zumindest nicht bei den Privaten. Wenn die Quote nicht stimmt, dann ist auch mal nach eine Folge Schicht, egal ob Show oder TV-Serie.
> Ich kenne nur niemanden, der sich sowas ansieht. Wie bei der Bildzeitung, niemand liest sie, aber sie ist trotzdem das bestverkaufte Toilettenpapier Deutschlands.
> ...


 
Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen!
Solche Texte würde ich auch gerne immer unter solche themen setzen, aber meine Faulheit macht mir immer ein Strich durch die rechnung!


----------



## OctoCore (14. März 2011)

TMO schrieb:


> ... aber meine Faulheit macht mir immer ein Strich durch die rechnung!


 
Geht mir normalerweise nicht anders, aber manchmal packt es mich doch.


----------



## exa (14. März 2011)

TMO schrieb:


> Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen!
> Solche Texte würde ich auch gerne immer unter solche themen setzen, aber meine Faulheit macht mir immer ein Strich durch die rechnung!


 
genau diese Faulheit ist es die die Leute daran hindert ihre Aufzeichnunggeräte zu nutzen...

ständig neue VHS raus suchen, und man müsste sich ja auch noch mit dem Gerät auskennen um es zu programmieren, was das Lesen der Bedienungsanleitung vorraussetzt. Und jetz komm mir nicht mir Festplattenrekorder, so weit verbreitet sind die nämlich nicht
Die meisten Leute kennen doch sowieso nur 2 Tasten auf der Fernbedienung: "Prog+" und Prog-"

ich schaue ja quasi kein TV mehr, früher meist Abendfilm um 20:15 auf den öffentlichen, weils da keine Werbeunterbrechung gibt, und danach immer noch heute Nachrichten
heute würde ich mir den Fernseher nur zu einem Zweck anschaffen: BD und SKY 
die Privaten sind mir schon seit 10 Jahren zu dumm, als ich aus dem Kind so langsam rausgewachsen bin


----------



## Jack ONeill (14. März 2011)

sodom schrieb:


> Sendungen wie Schulermittler, Verdachtsfälle und die ganzen Castingshows sind der blanke Horror


 
da hast du Recht, bei sowas wird einen nur schlecht


----------



## KOF328 (14. März 2011)

ich frag mich, wieso keiner DSDS nennt? Ist imo der letzte müll, da suchen die monatelang irgend einen Sänger und nach 1-2 Monaten kennt den sowieso keiner mehr.

PS: Ich finde, Hartz IV Fernsehen hat eine daseinsberechtigung (allgemeine Belustigung).


----------



## SA\V/ANT (15. März 2011)

troppa schrieb:


> Zusammenfassend vlt. So: Als ich Keinen hatte, wollt ich immer fernsehn (vor Allem Filme und Anime). Als ich mir dann einen *(geerbt)* bekommen habe, will ich nicht mehr fernsehn.



Bei euch vererbt man Fernseher? 

Also ich guck fast ausschließlich Serien (King of Queens, Supernatural, Lie to me, Law & Order (entkommt man ja fast nicht..)) ansonsten zap ich rum und bleib relativ oft bei arte hängen, das hat aber nachgelassen da sie jetzt fast nur Müll senden der mich nicht interessiert. Finde die Kunstreportagen auf arte recht interessant obwohl ich überhaupt nichts mit Kunst am Hut habe.

Ach so ab und zu guck ich mir die Hollywood Reportagen auf N24 an, das meiste ist einfach so lächerlich das man das gut zum einschlafen nehmen kann. 

TV Total ist herrlich! Raab ist entweder total überarbeitet oder einfach nicht mehr lustig. Seine geschriebenen Gags sind so lahm er ist sehr oft der einzige der darüber lacht, passiert in jeder Sendung MEHRMALS. Er sollte vlt. paar Jahre Pause machen.


----------



## OctoCore (15. März 2011)

exa schrieb:


> genau diese Faulheit ist es die die Leute daran hindert ihre Aufzeichnunggeräte zu nutzen...
> 
> ständig neue VHS raus suchen, und man müsste sich ja auch noch mit dem Gerät auskennen um es zu programmieren, was das Lesen der Bedienungsanleitung vorraussetzt. Und jetz komm mir nicht mir Festplattenrekorder, so weit verbreitet sind die nämlich nicht
> Die meisten Leute kennen doch sowieso nur 2 Tasten auf der Fernbedienung: "Prog+" und Prog-"



Das kanns doch nicht wirklich sein. Im Zeitalter des Internets, der EiPotts und EiPetz ist man doch gewöhnt, mehr Knöpfe zu klicken, zu drücken oder zu betatschen.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (15. März 2011)

Ich schaue eigentlich nur noch Pro 7. Die ganzen Sender mit einem RTL im Namen hasse ich wie die Pest. Schon alleine wen ich Sonja Zittlau sehe bekomme ich eine Wut. 

Montag: Das geht ja noch, 18Uhr Nachrichten - dank Timeshift HDD Rekorder überspringe ich die 20. Wiederholungen vom Simpsons (Mittlerweile brauche ich nur die ersten 2 Minuten Simpsons anschauen und weiß schon wie die ganze Serie aus geht) - Galileo bringt zur Zeit zwar auch einiges an Wiederholungen (Insbesondere das ganze Harro Füllgrabe Zeugs) aber wenigstens Unterhält das einen. Heute werde ich bestimmt wieder mit dem iPhone vor der Klotze sitzen und die Fragen mit beantworten. - Dann kommt Fringe (bin seit der ersten Serie dabei  ) - Vampire Diaries geht mir aufm Sack und wird dank Timeshift HDD Rekorder überspringen - Und zum guten Schluss Supernaturale. Wenn ich dann nicht müde bin, Steffan Raab schafft das sofern er keine Interessanten Gäste hat. 

Dienstag: Der Comedy Dienstag auf Pro 7 mit endlich mal neuen Simpsons Folgen, obwohl die von letzter Woche irgendwie lahm war. - 2 and a half Mann schaue ich eigentlich nur wegen Charlie Cheen. Die Witze wo ich grinsen muss halten sich in grenzen. - Und bei How  i meat your mother oder so wird übersprungen oder ich gehe lieber PCGH Lesen bis ich müde bin.

Mittwoch: Abgesehen von den Deprimierten Hausfrauen gibt es da nichts weiter. Und wer die Frauen nicht geil findet ist entweder vom anderen Ufer oder besitzt eine spezielle Zuneigung zu Tieren. 

Donnerstag: Den Tag kann man abgesehen von den Nachrichten und Galileo am Abend in die Tonne treten. Ich kann die Werbung zu GNTM nicht leiden, ich kann die kreischende Heidi Klum nicht ausstehen und wen ich unbehaarte magere Frettchen sehen will gehe ich in den Zoo oder eventuell ins Tierheim. 

Freitag: Der Tag der Hoffnung, doch meistens kommen maximal auf 3 Sender Spielfilme die ich nicht mal zum Sterben anschauen würde. Und was muss ich da auf Pro 7 sehen? Innerhalb *eines* Jahres die 3. Wiederholung von Ghost Rider, ja wie schön. Ich fand den Streifen schon beim ersten anschauen auf Sky schlecht.

Samstag: Das selbige wie Freitag

Sonntag: Eigentlich nur wie Freitags/ Samstags nur das Filme gespielt werden die neu oder selten gespielt werden.


----------



## OctoCore (15. März 2011)

Himmel, ich merke immer, wie weit ich vom Fernsehmüll entfernt bin, wenn ich diese Abkürzungen lesen muss. GZSZ und DSDS bekomme ich noch zusammen, aber was zur Hölle ist GNTM?
Man muss sich eben die Rosinen aus dem dampfenden Haufen rauspicken.
Ich bekenne mich auch dazu, die desperaten Hausfrauen sind für mich ein echtes Highlight, intelligent, witzig und spannend. Was Serien angeht, sind die Geschmäcker eben verschieden, darum soll hier aber nicht gehen.
Aber grade RTL, besonders das viel gescholtene RTL2 hat schon viele Serien gebracht, die sogar von den hauptberuflichen Fernsehkritikern positiv beurteilt wurden, z.B. Dexter, Californication, Rom, von den SF-Serien mal ganz abgesehen: Stargate, Heroes (zähl ich mal als SF), BG usw.
Auf der anderen Seite hätte ich Arte nicht zugetraut, das sie eine Serie wie 'Breaking Bad' ins Programm nehmen, obwohl ich sie Spitze finde.


----------



## ReaCT (15. März 2011)

KOF328 schrieb:


> PS: Ich finde, Hartz IV Fernsehen hat eine daseinsberechtigung (allgemeine Belustigung).


 
Meinst du Verdachtsfälle und den ganzen Dramenschei*? Ich finde die auch extrem belustigend, besonders wenn ich und mein Bruder sich über die Schauspieler kaputt lachen und im nachhinein den Oberchecker der Sendung nachspielen


----------



## OctoCore (15. März 2011)

ReaCT schrieb:


> ... den ganzen Dramenschei*?


 
Ich glaube, dafür gibt es sogar eine offizielle Bezeichnung: Emotainment!


----------



## red089 (15. März 2011)

Sehr gut das ich so einen Thread gefunden habe.

Ich dachte immer ich stehe mit meiner Meinung, das bestimmte Serien verblöden ,komplett alleine da.  

Einiges sollte man verbieten, find ich.

Allgemein diese Sender wie RTL, PRO 7 (diverse Sendungen alá Galileo, und das vormittags hartz IV fernsehen alá We are Familiy und der ganze Quatsch....) sind echt schlimm, und behaupte auch ,das solche sachen verblöden.
Ab und zu schau ich noch Pro 7 wenn ein guter Film läuft oder Simpsons, Two and a half men, how i met your mother und King of queens.


----------



## Schulkind (16. März 2011)

Also sooo am Ende ist die Fernsehlandschaft in Deutschland nun auch nicht.

Ich muss gestehen ich schaue seit längerem kaum noch Privatfernsehen, ab und an ne Folge Simpsons, der Sonntag Abend Blockbuster auf pro7 oder natürlich Spiele des FCB  .

Aber gerade die 22.00 + Beiträge im öffentlich-rechtlichem sind z.T wirklich sehenswert.
uA. J.B. Kerner , Report Mainz , Report München , Frontal 21 , plus-minus, Anne Will,  Menschen bei Maischberger & für Satireliebhaber auch mal Harald Schmidt ( nicht so meins ) & die Heute Show (Absoluter Favorit, vA Sonneborn weiß wirklich zu gefallen) - Klar entwickeln sich manchmal Diskussionen, bei denen man nur den Kopf schüttelt ( vA bei Hart aber Fair bzw frei nach Spiegel.de Hart aber leer), aber wie heißt es so schön, Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.

Nur schade dass sich dieses Qualitätsfernsehen erst so spät anschaun lässt, gerade für mich als Schulkind oftmals unpraktisch.


----------



## OctoCore (16. März 2011)

Fernsehen macht kluge Menschen klüger und dumme Menschen dümmer.


----------



## Robin_94 (17. März 2011)

@troppa: ja da ist was dran.
Ich schaue meine Filme bzw. Serien sowieso nur noch auf dem PC. 
Ausnahmen: Ein paar Serien wie z.B. Scrubs lassen sich anschauen, da nur einmal Werbung kommt und sich dies ertragen lässt.


----------



## Robin_94 (17. März 2011)

OctoCore schrieb:
			
		

> Fernsehen macht kluge Menschen klüger und dumme Menschen dümmer.



Logisch! 
Hängt ja vom Anwender ab, was er sich so "reinzieht".
Ich denke dem Zitat ist keine Erklärung beizupflichten ^^


----------



## Goner (17. März 2011)

Ich denke die Glotze kann man nur noch zu den Mahlzeiten einschalten....mehr geht einfach nicht....schon alleine diese Tage, wo man abends seiner Frau zu liebe den Rechner eher aus macht und sich vor den Fernseher setzt....

Ruhe und Gemütlichkeit..??!! weit gefehlt....erst hetzt du mit der Fernbedienung durch alle 100 Sender...mit etwas Glück gibt es sogar mal einen interessanten Film, welcher dann aber alle 10 Minuten durch Werbung unterbrochen wird...
was dann wohl heißt das du wieder durch alle 100 Sender hetzt oder so viel Bier trinkst, damit du auch ja alle 10 Minuten pinkeln gehen kannst....was deine Frau natürlich so begeistert....das du am nächsten Abend wieder schön gemütlich entspannt vorm Rechner sitzen kannst.....


----------



## Idefix Windhund (17. März 2011)

What the Hell is "Frau"  Wo kann ich mir das Plug in Downloaden bzw. was kann es bevor ich es mir antue?

Galileo auf Pro 7 kennt leider nur noch ein Thema Fukushima 1 und Japan Allgemein. Der Rest der danach kommt sind lauter Wiederholungen. Teilweise neu verpackt nur anders zusammen geschnitten. Der Inhalt bleibt aber gleich. Gestern gab es nicht mal mehr die "Erweiterte Realität" Umfrage mit dem iPhone. Allerdings habe ich beim letzten mal schon nicht mehr mit gemacht.


----------



## Hideout (17. März 2011)

Früher hat Galileo noch gezeigt wie ein Kühlschrank hergestellt wird, heute stellen sie eine halb-nackte Frau rein und zeigen welcher besser kühlt 
Gucke auch nur noch selten. Ist ja nicht auszuhalten manchmal, mit der Werbung oder ihren dämlichen Gewinnspielen. 
Dafür lieber einen guten Film oder ein paar Folgen seiner Lieblingsserie ohne unterbrechungen gucken


----------



## Idefix Windhund (17. März 2011)

Ich kann die Funda oder Fulda Funroy oder wie auch immer absolut nicht leiden. Die hat vor allem Angst und schreit immer wie am Spieß. Und gerade die wird immer zu Galileo Extrem Einsätze geschickt. Und wie die immer Künstlich so stark übertrieben über alles verwundert tut/ ist. Da kann ich doch gleich eine 14 Jährige auf Reisen schicken.


----------



## OctoCore (17. März 2011)

GameServer schrieb:


> What the Hell is "Frau"  Wo kann ich mir das Plug in Downloaden bzw. was kann es bevor ich es mir antue?


 
Das steht alles in diesem Buch: Die Frau


----------



## ReaCT (17. März 2011)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Das steht alles in diesem Buch: Die Frau


 
HAHA  
Wird wohl bestimmt von der Hälfte der Menschheit geholt


----------



## Deadless (17. März 2011)

xD also ich gucke schon lange kein Fernsehen mehr, klar Nachrichten und Bilder von Japan z.B. verfolge ich natürlich.
Aber ansonsten war das Teil seit 4 Jahren oder so nicht mehr an. (PC läuft aber auch über meinen 40" Fernseher  ) 
Da mache ich lieber den PC an und spiele was / oder lese in Foren und bilde mich weiter


----------



## DAEF13 (17. März 2011)

Früher hab ich immer viel Fern geschaut (weil es da noch für mich interessante Sendungen gab/wegen dem Alter halt), weshalb ich mir zu Weihnachten 2009 (voe 1 1/4 Jahr) eine TV Karte gewünscht habe. Wieviel hab ich darüber schon geschaut? Höchstens 10 Stunden, weil fast nur Sch... läuft... Irgendwie muss ich meine Eltern überzeugen, einen iTunes Account o.ä. für Filme zu erstellen


----------



## hydro (19. März 2011)

Musik hat bei mir Fernsehen fast komplett abgelöst, meine Glotze brauch ich nur noch für die PS3 und für meine Holde, die schaut gern GZSZ 
Ansonsten ist das schlimmste was mir in Erinnerung blied sowas wie Verdachtsfälle, We are Family... auf jedenfall alle Sendungen dieses Schlags. :>


----------



## Schulkind (19. März 2011)

Wer aber auch am Nachmittag Zeit findet, seine Stunden vorm Fernseher zuzubringen macht iwas an seiner Tagesplanung falsch


----------



## mari0 (19. März 2011)

Also ich schau gerne die Sitcoms auf RTL2 am Nachmittag an. Sind aber auch immer nur Wiederholungen.


----------



## X Broster (20. März 2011)

Ich schau Abends ganz gerne mal den ein oder anderen Film bei den Privaten(wenn mal ein guter kommt), ansonten nur
ARD/ZDF ab ~22:00.
Für unterwegs bietet ARTE eine super iPhone App, mit welcher man interessante Dokus auf Abruf sehen kann. Kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## Luke Skywalker (20. März 2011)

Mich stören die ganzen Krimiserien wie CSI, Dr House, usw. die Abends dann immer auf den meisten Sendern kommen. Anstellen von solchen Serien wären mir gute Filme lieber.


----------



## dirikus (21. März 2011)

Ich bin jetzt seit fast 10 MONATEN ohne TV. Und was soll ich sagen? Ich vermisse nichts. Nur im letzten Jahr die Fußball-Länderspiele. Da gab's aber halt Public-Viewing.
Wir haben im Wohnzimmer einen Beamer unter der Decke hängen. Ich hab' noch einen Laptop, der über ein DVD-Laufwerk verfügt und der Ton geht digital in die Surround-Anlage.

Wenn wir abends mal keine Lust auf Bücher oder Musik haben, dann wird halt ein Film ausgesucht und ohne Werbung geschaut. Ist echt toll, zumal man sich noch einiges an der GEZ-Gebühr spart.
P.S. Der Beamer hat auch nur 300,- Euro gekostet. Reicht für unsere Bedürfnisse aber vollkommen aus. Kann ich nur jedem empfehlen.


----------



## troppa (23. März 2011)

Das spart 12,22 € im Monat.



SA\V/ANT schrieb:


> Bei euch vererbt man Fernseher?



Jo, hier am A**** der Welt macht man das so und meine Oma brauchte ihn ja schließlich nicht mehr....


----------



## exa (24. März 2011)

jo, ich schon ca 4 Jahre...

schau nur noch ausgewählte sachen, meine Eltern wundern sich dann immer wenn ich vorm TV sitze^^


----------



## OctoCore (24. März 2011)

dirikus schrieb:


> Ist echt toll, zumal man sich noch einiges an der GEZ-Gebühr spart.



Na ja ... wenn dann bald die GEZ als Haushaltsabgabe kommt, muss ja jeder Haushalt blechen, egal, ob da jetzt eine Flimmerkiste steht oder nicht. Oder habe ich da etwas missverstanden?


----------



## dirikus (24. März 2011)

Das hast Du leider richtig verstanden...
...bin gespannt, ob da noch Sammelklagen eingereicht werden.
Ich wäre auf jeden Fall dabei. Ist doch eine Frechheit, alle Bürger unter Generalverdacht zu stellen.

Sollen sie mal anständige Programmgestaltung machen, die nicht politisch manipuliert ist. Dann würde ich evtl. wieder darüber nachdenken.


----------



## debalz (24. März 2011)

Also ich zahle GEZ, naja wollte eigentlich gerne sagen, aber der Fuffi pro Quartal ist schon happig - trotzdem ist das Prinzip m. E. in Ordnung, wenn ich nämlich Tv sehe dann meistens öffentlich rechtlich weil bessere Qualität (zdf neo, 3sat, phönix, arte) alleine der vergleich der nachrichtenkanäle Phönix und N24 machts deutlich: N24 ist m. E. dermaßen reißerisch, voller Wiederholungen und unwissenschaftlicher Darstellungen dass es für mich kein seriöser Sender mehr ist. Wenn ich schon meine Meinung zu bestimmten Ereignissen über TV bilden muss, dann bitte öffentlich-rechtlich und dann bezahl ich auch "gerne".


----------



## OctoCore (25. März 2011)

debalz schrieb:


> ... öffentlich rechtlich weil bessere Qualität (zdf neo, 3sat, phönix, arte)


 
Damit hast du es auf den Punkt gebracht. Mehr bleibt von den ÖR nicht übrig. Die Hauptsender kann man meiner Meinung nach auch knicken.



dirikus schrieb:


> Das hast Du leider richtig verstanden...



Danke. Das hatte ich befürchtet.



> ...bin gespannt, ob da noch Sammelklagen eingereicht werden.
> Ich wäre auf jeden Fall dabei. Ist doch eine Frechheit, alle Bürger unter Generalverdacht zu stellen.



Das sehe ich im Grunde auch so.


----------



## Wired (27. März 2011)

*Antwort auf Überschrift:* Und genau das is auch der Grund warum Nintendo, Sony und Microsoft es schaffen so viele Konsolen abzusetzen!


----------



## widder0815 (27. März 2011)

Die fernseh Anstalten können ihre "Lügen Probaganda" behalten ...
ich habe schon seit über 3 Jahren kein Fernseher mehr ...und lache immer innerlich wie blöd Menschen sind , die bekommen scheinbar nicht mit wie sie von Medien Manipuliert werden ... (besonderst wenn "Wahlen" anstehn)Fernsehen ist nix anderes als "eine Matrix" , wo die Menschen angeschlossen und Manipuliert werden .

deshalb sage ich zur Thread frage --> "Das Fernsehen selbst im ganzen"


----------



## Rico2751988 (27. März 2011)

Ich hatte auch bestimmt schon 1 jahr überhaupt kein Fernsehen mehr gesehen, hatte überhaupt keinen Receiver mehr. Jetzt hab ich eine DVB-S Karte in meinen HTPC gebaut und muss sagen, ja, ich weiß wieder warum ich kein Fernsehen mehr gesehen habe... Werbung, Werbung, Werbung, Werbung... Es ist zum kotzen, zudem läuft immer nur Müll, der die Menschheit verblödet.

Ich würde mir mal gründlich recherchierte Reportagen und Tierdokumentationen wünschen und nicht diese Hartz 4 - Sendungen aufgetischt bekommen, wenn ich mal aus langeweile die Glotze anschalte.


----------



## exa (27. März 2011)

da musst du dann halt für zahlen, sky oder DVDs mit Dokus kaufen

und Reportagen musst du dir dann halt abschminken, und dir selbst ein Bild im Internet machen


----------



## ck0184 (27. März 2011)

wobei die ÖR auch abseits von ARD und ZDF noch programme haben, wo ab und an noch was anständiges gezeigt wird! 

MfG


----------



## m-o-m-o (28. März 2011)

Ich sehe ja allgemein nicht mehr fern (mit Ausnahme der Heute Show, die ich mir streame), weil ich das Medium an sich schlecht finde. Aber am allerschlimmsten sind RTL und RTL II. Zählen wir mal auf: 

Schwiegertochter gesucht
Bauer sucht Frau
Mitten im Leben
Verdachtsfälle
Tatort Internet
X-Diaries
Big Brother
Cindy aus Mahrzan allgemein
Wer wird Millionär (früher war die Sendung wirklich gut )
DSDS
Das Dschungelcamp

Welche Zielgruppe hier angesprochen wird, ist klar


----------



## OctoCore (28. März 2011)

Stimmt alles, aber zählen wir mal die guten Seiten auf, wobei diese Sachen nicht alle aktuell laufen und auch nicht unbedingt meinem Geschmack wiedergeben:

Monk
Psych
Battlestar Galactica
Stargate, diverse Serien
Californication
Dexter
Mein Name ist Earl
Heroes
Rom
True Blood

und natürlich noch mehr ... die obigen Sachen fallen mir grade so spontan ein.

Die Medaille hat immer zwei Seiten.


----------



## m-o-m-o (28. März 2011)

Joa kann gut sein, dass diese Sendungen beliebt sind. Nur interessieren sie mich nicht, deshalb mag ich RTL generell nicht


----------



## debalz (28. März 2011)

die guten Serien auf den Privaten Kanälen hole ich mir lieber auf DVD; ohne Werbepause gewinnen die nochmal an Spannung und Atmosphäre, gerade sowas wie Battlestar Galactica


----------



## OctoCore (28. März 2011)

Klar, Rom oder Dexter habe ich mir auch nur kurz auf RTL II angesehen.
Keine Lust, jedes Mal 'ne Woche zu warten.
Da wurde ich aber angefixt. 

@m-o-m-o
Klar, alles Geschmackssache.
Ein paar der Serien sind aber auch abseits des üblichen Ami-Serien-Mülls, von der Kritik hochgelobt, auch wenn der Inhalt nicht jeden interessiert oder jedem gefällt. Auf jeden Fall nicht das übliche selbstgestrickte Dumpfbacken-Billig-Programm am Vorabend oder -mittag.


----------



## exa (28. März 2011)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Stimmt alles, aber zählen wir mal die guten Seiten auf, wobei diese Sachen nicht alle aktuell laufen und auch nicht unbedingt meinem Geschmack wiedergeben:
> 
> Monk
> Psych
> ...


 

kann ich nichts entdecken, was sich wirklich des Zeitaufwandes lohnen würde...


----------



## Brut (28. März 2011)

Ich schaue eigentlich nur DVD oder BR im TV kommt echt nur Mist und wenn doch alle Schaltjahre mal was Bauchbares kommt wist mit Werbung zugemüllt


----------



## OctoCore (29. März 2011)

exa schrieb:


> kann ich nichts entdecken, was sich wirklich des Zeitaufwandes lohnen würde...


 
Monk ist einfach Kult.  

Aber das ist garnicht das Problem... Die Vorliebe für diverse Serien oder überhaupt TV-Serien ist eben jedermenschs eigene Geschmackssache.

Wenn denn mal irgendwo ein erträglicher Film läuft, dann ist er geschnitten.
Manchmal extrem brutal.
Vor einiger Zeit (aber schon im diesem Jahr) lief _Hancock_. Ein zumindest in der ersten Hälte einigermaßen originelles Superheldendrama.
Ich glaube, auf Pest7.
Mein EPG erzählt mir zur Filmlänge 1:30. Ich denke: okay (ich habe den Film hier), das kommt hin, wenn man Abspann abschnibbelt.
Aber dann fiel mir ein: HEY, mit Werbung?
Also habe ich mir nur aus Neugier das Teil aufgezeichnet und was ohne Werbung übrig blieb, waren 1 Stunde und 5 Minuten. 
Dabei ist der Film völlig harmlos, bis vielleicht auf eine Szene, in der dem Bösewicht (völlig unblutig) eine Hand abgetrennt wird. 
Klar, dass die Szene fehlt und daher auch nicht verständlich wird, was der Held da der Polizei hinterher in die Hand drückt. 
Kann ich irgendwo verstehen.
Wenn sie schon die bekannt blutigen und grausamen Startrek-Filme beschnibbeln (die sie jahrelang ohne solche Eingriffe auch zu kinderfreundlichen Zeiten abgenudelt haben), dann muss sowas latürnich raus.
Aber die restlichen 24 Minuten? 
Da fragt man sich, was die Leute in den Sendern so rauchen.
Andere Beispiele zu dem Thema erspare ich euch.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (29. März 2011)

Und Pest 7 (toller Name ) hatte es bei der Erstausstrahlung von Fluch der Karibik 3 total versämmelt. Kurz vor dem Ende kam Werbung. Und nach der Werbung kam der neue Spielfilm. Was nach 5 oder 10 Jahren passierte hat Pro 7 einfach weg gelassen. Bei der zweiten Ausstrahlung vor wenigen Monaten haben Sie es geschafft dann zu zeigen was nach 5 oder 10 Jahren noch passierte.

Aber was rede ich nur über den einen Film. Selbst auf Sky setzt man das Messer an. Bei SAW habe ich mich Tagelang aufgeregt das Sky die ganzen netten Stellen geschnitten hatte. Mein Fehler war wohl dabei vor der Ausstrahlung bei Sky die DVD Version zu kaufen und anzuschauen (Ungeschnitten).

Im Prinzip habe ich nicht großartig viel wen ein Film beschnitten wird. So habe ich wenigstens mehr Extras bei der DVD Version. Aber wenn der Film bis zur Verständnislosigkeit zerstückelt wird wo man nur noch mit einem Fragezeichen über den Kopf vor der Klotze sitzt. Dagegen habe ich was. 

Mittlerweile fiel mein Fernseher Mittwoch auch weg. Bleiben mir nur noch der Mysterie Monday und der  Comedy Dienstag.


----------



## OctoCore (30. März 2011)

Naja... WARUM bei SAW geschnitten wird, kann ich mir ja noch vorstellen. Obwohl mir das nicht gefallen würde. Dann sollen die wenigstens eine nicht so kastrierte Version zu nachtschlafender Zeit bringen.
Ich kann nur eben manchmal nicht nachvollziehen, nach welchen Kriterien geschnitten wird.
Als vor Jahren die TV-Erstausstrahlung von Terminator 3 im Privatfernsehen lief, hab ich ihn aufgezeichnet, weil ich mir den im Kino nicht angetan habe. Obwohl er um ca. 22 Uhr gezeigt wurde, war er stark beschnitten. Auch die Szene, wo die Terminatrix den Arnie-Terminator am Kragen packt und quer durch die Pressspanwände einer öffentlichen Toilette rammt (für mich die beste Szene im ganzen Film), fiel dem Schneidetisch zum Opfer. Eigentlich eher harmlos, darum auch unverständlich.
Zum Glück gab es in der gleichen Nacht die Zweitausstrahlung ohne diese Schnitte, die ich auch einprogrammiert hatte.

Was ich dazu noch bemerken möchte:
Warum sollte man sich die Sender der Pro7/Sat1- und RTL-Gruppe in HD antun?
Für den Billig-Krawall und Promi-Mist tagsüber braucht man es nicht und für Film-Interessierte ist die Sache aus den genannten Gründen eher uninteressant.
Für lau wäre es egal, aber wer wird ernsthaft Geld für HD+ ausgeben? Man soll auch noch dafür bezahlen, dass man die Werbung dann nicht überspringen kann?
Offensichtlich habe die Privaten keine hohe Meinung von der Intelligenz ihrer potentiellen Kunden.
Obwohl: Wer ein Geschäft aufzieht, das auf die Dummheit der Menschen spekuliert, hat seine Investitionen nie in den Sand gesetzt.
Warten wir's ab.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (30. März 2011)

Ich habe mich bei Sky (Privates Bezahlfernsehen - ehemals Premiere) aufgereckt das die alle Spielfilme schneiden. Für HD+ gebe ich auch kein Geld aus. Ein normaler DVB - S/ S2 skaliert das normale Bild so gut das ich die ganzen Fressen im TV nicht hochauflösend sehen muss.


----------



## OctoCore (30. März 2011)

GameServer schrieb:


> Ich habe mich bei Sky (Privates Bezahlfernsehen - ehemals Premiere) aufgereckt das die alle Spielfilme schneiden.


 
Das habe ich schon verstanden. 
Und ich kann deinen Ärger auch nachvollziehen.
Also ist es bei Sky so, dass - wenn sie mal kastrieren - die Schnitte in Filmen immer gleich sind, unabhängig von der Sendezeit?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (30. März 2011)

Richtig es werden nur ein paar Szenen heraus geschnitten. Die Sendezeit ist dabei egal. Den Rest füllt man mit Werbung oder Vorschau auf


----------



## Herbboy (30. März 2011)

3-4 Kumpels, einmal die Woche DVD-Abend mit 3 Filmen, und zwar mit Leih-DVD/BDs oder wenn einer von uns mal ne DVD/BD gekauft hat. Das kostet jeden INKL Bier und Knabberzeugs keine 4-5€. und man hat keine Schnitte und/oder Werbung. Die Kosten für Sky&Co kann ich echt nciht nachvollziehen, jedenfalls nicht für den Preis, den die verlangen.


Wegen Schnitten im TV: das ist mal so, mal so. bei einigen Filmen war ich überrascht, dass die uncut waren, bei anderen war es so extrem, dass man Teile des Filmes nicht mal mehr verstehen konnte.


----------



## Heli-Homer (30. März 2011)

Ja soo läuft es auch bei uns.
Einmal in der woche dvd abend, und endlich uncut ferseh gucken.
Mir fällt es auch auf das das mit dem cutten recht unterschiedlich ist und wie im fall von fluch der karibik bei ein und dem selben sender 2 oder mehr versionen von einem film zur "auswahl" hat.
Ob ich heulen oder lachen soll weiß ich nicht  :'(


----------



## m-o-m-o (31. März 2011)

Und dann wundert man sich, wieso Raubkopien bzw. Streams so beliebt sind 

Werbefrei, immer verfügbar und mindestens die selbe Bildqualität. Dazu noch kostenlos. Und das TV? Ich sag nur Sat.1 Quiz Break


----------



## Idefix Windhund (1. April 2011)

Interessant, bei Stefan Raab werden unten nun Crysis 2 Werbetrailer eingeblendet


----------



## OctoCore (1. April 2011)

@m-o-m-o

Und nicht zu vergessen: Schneller - Bis eine Serie oder die neue Staffel einer Serie mal irgendwo ausgestrahlt wird, hat man sie schon 3x gestreamt gesehen. Und wer drauf steht, sogar in der Originalsprache.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (2. April 2011)

Oh mein Gott nein 
RTL2 heute 20:15 "Eis am Stiel" danach "Eis am Stiel 2" ...

Ich wusste gar nicht das RTL 2 noch Betamatx Videos ausstrahlen kann  Für alle Pubertierenden Kindern hier - Allgemeinbildungsalarm 

Ich wundere mich echt immer und immer wieder wie in Zeiten von Blue Ray so uralte Kamellen es noch ins TV schaffen.


----------



## OctoCore (2. April 2011)

Ach was... Eis am Stiel gibt es bestimmt auch auf Blu ray. Alle Filme auf einer Scheibe. 
Wieviel gibt es davon? Sieben?
Wers nicht mag, kann sich ja auf Kabel1 zur gleichen Zeit zum 100sten Mal Star Trek III + IV + 1 Doppelfolge plus 4 normale Folgen ST Voyager am Stück reinziehen.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (2. April 2011)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Ach was... Eis am Stiel gibt es bestimmt auch auf Blu ray. Alle Filme auf einer Scheibe.
> Wieviel gibt es davon? Sieben?
> Wers nicht mag, kann sich ja auf Kabel1 zur gleichen Zeit zum 100sten Mal Star Trek III + IV + 1 Doppelfolge plus 4 normale Folgen ST Voyager am Stück reinziehen.


 
Auf jeden Fall waren es "viele" 
So wie es heute aussieht bin ich mal wieder dazu genötigt Schlag den Raab zu schauen und Crisys 2 Werbetrailer während der Sendung zu zählen


----------



## OctoCore (2. April 2011)

Du musst dir am Samstachabend Raab antun? Arme Sau.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (2. April 2011)

Danke.

Fällt das eigentlich nur mir auf? Der Schriftzug bei dem Trailer zu Schlag dem Raab "2 Niederlagen" erinnert mich sehr stark an den Schriftzug "Battlefield 2" von EA. Kann doch kein Zufall sein oder?


----------



## Solaris1000 (2. April 2011)

Kann euch nur zustimmen.
Was mir am meisten auf den Keks geht sind die immer wiederkehrenden Einblendungen.
Mitte im Film latscht plötzlich Captain Jack Sparrow durchs Bild um für den Film zu werben.

Aus dem Grund gucke ich meistens nur die 3 Kanäle wie 3Sat, WDR usw. Kommen hin und wieder echt gute Filme ohne Werbung.

Heute abend zum Bestpiel Brokeback Mountain.

Hin und wieder gucke ich auch die Gerichtsshows.Ist irgendwie interessanter als Big Brother.

Der größte Mist ist und bleibt  DSDS.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (2. April 2011)

Ich sage lieber nicht wie ich den Film Brokeback Mountain Familienintern nenne  Der kam doch vor einigen Jahren mal 1x auf Pro 7. Für ein Amerikanisch Orientierter Sender war das schon ein Highlight. 

So und nun habe ich es endlich geschafft einen Screenshot von den "2 Niederlagen" Schriftzug in Battlefield 2 Schrift zu schissen. Gar nicht so einfach. Und morgen kann ich mit dem Battlefield 2 Cover vergleichen.


----------



## OctoCore (3. April 2011)

GameServer schrieb:


> Danke.



War nicht böse gemeint. Ich wollte nur mein aufrichtiges Mitgefühl zum Ausdruck bringen.



Solaris1000 schrieb:


> Mitte im Film latscht plötzlich Captain Jack Sparrow durchs Bild um für den Film zu werben.
> 
> Aus dem Grund gucke ich meistens nur die 3 Kanäle wie 3Sat, WDR usw. Kommen hin und wieder echt gute Filme ohne Werbung.



Jaaaa... Dummerweise gibt es da auch schon diese Unsitte mit der Eigenwerbungseinblendung für andere Sendungen. Habe ich bis jetzt schon zweimal gesehen. Grrrrr...


----------



## Idefix Windhund (3. April 2011)

OctoCore schrieb:


> War nicht böse gemeint. Ich wollte nur mein aufrichtiges Mitgefühl zum Ausdruck bringen.


 
Keine Angst, ich habe es schon richtig gedeutet. Um wenn ich dazu noch was sagen darf. Für dass das die Frau eine kleine Kampfmaschine war hat Sie aber nicht viel gerockt. Beim 12. Spiel bin ich eingeschlafen. Aber hey ... Elton ist gestern 30 Jahre geworden


----------



## Idefix Windhund (8. Mai 2011)

Zwick mich mal jemand ich glaube ich Träume. Oder läuft unsere Matrix gerade nicht richtig?
*Schon wieder* Fluch der Karibik Pro 7  Sagt mal hackt es bei euch


----------



## Malkav85 (8. Mai 2011)

War der nicht erst an Weihnachten ode Ostern? 

Aber FdK 4 kommt ja bald in die Kinos, deshalb muss das wohl noch ausgenutzt werden  Da ich aber alle drei Teile auf BR hab, würde ich mir den Mist mit Werbepausen und schlechter Bild- und Tonquali nicht antun.


----------



## MG42 (27. Mai 2011)

Es ist einfach unbeschreiblich, ich schaue schon recht wenig fern, und wenn ich mich dann davor setze, kommt ein derber Schnulz oder eine von diesen verdammten geskripteten Dingern, die gern so auf RTLII laufen... Zum weglaufenn (ein Stockwerk tiefer war ein Spiel pausiert), aber später wurds dann besser.
Wer hat "Let's make Money" auf SWR aufgenommen??? Warum müssen diese Filme immer so spät kommen  so ist gewährleistet, dass nur ein kleiner p% der sonst so (bei Schickimicki-) Sachen so aufmerksamen Masse (ohne Eigendynamik) zuschaut davon nix mitbekommt...
Leider hab ich erst ab der Hälfte umgeschaltet


----------



## Idefix Windhund (27. Mai 2011)

Ich weiß nicht mal ob SWR einprogrammiert ist  Super RTL war das erste was ich vom Receiver gekickt habe. Brauch kein Erwachsener Mensch


----------



## MG42 (27. Mai 2011)

Türlich ist RTL2 meist der größte Mist, aber manchmal laufen da schon ein paar unterhaltsame Filme (die große Flut oder rote Welle oder so vor ein paar Wochen war ganz oke zumal ich den Film noch nicht gekannt habe... und ein planmäßiger TV-Gucker bin ich nicht...), aber seit ein paar Jahren ist das dank des Internets nicht mehr so wichtig, billige DVD Käufe sei Dank, kann man wenn man was nicht richtig verstanden hat einfach mal die Szene noch mal laufen lassen. Und einen gescheiten Multimedia PC vor der Glotze mit TimeShift besitze ich nicht. Dank der Cablestar HD2 kann ich so einige Programme empfangen, aber mittlerweile streikt sie und ich hab noch nicht die Kraft gefunden, das Problem anzugehen (hoffentlich wird bald auch unter Linux dieser verdammte Mantis-Chip ansteuerbar sein...) außerdem sind die privaten nicht empfangbar , wobei man den ganzen Mist ja nicht braucht, aber ärgerlich ists schon und auf den Homeshröpfing-Mist kann man ja verzichten.


----------



## Per4mance (27. Mai 2011)

im tv kommt nur noch rotz und wenn mal was kommt dann in mießer quali. ich schau eig nur noch blu ray oder i-net serienstreams. bei beiden is die qualität besser und ich kann entschieden wann was kommt 

im TV schau ich nur beim essen oder falls mal was brauchbares kommt rein.


----------



## fac3l3ss (27. Mai 2011)

Ich brauche kein Fernseher.
Z.B. South Park gibt es kostenlos UND LEGAL(!!!) im Inet.
Ein Tipp:
Fernsehkritik-TV

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## city_cobra (30. Mai 2011)

Es gibt ein paar wenige Sendungen/Serien, die man sich noch anschauen kann, aber an gescheiten Filmen gibt es wirklich nichts mehr.


----------



## Shadowbane (9. Juni 2011)

BIg Brother und der ganze Nachmittagsmist...


----------



## MasterFreak (9. Juni 2011)

Die Schulermittler  WTF
und ehh alles !!!


----------



## watercooled (9. Juni 2011)

RTL!! Außer Cobra11


----------



## DAEF13 (9. Juni 2011)

Im TV läuft mMn auch zu 95-99% Schrott...
Lieber leih ich mir beim Apfel nen guten Film, als diesen Mst zu sehen.
Das hat nur einen Nachteil - leihen kostet Geld, weshalb man sich nicht jeden Abend was gutes anschauen kann/sollte
Problem 2: Selbst mit allem Geld der Welt würden es quch nicht mehr gute Filme zum leihen geben, da es auch dort viel Mist gibt

Da es aber um's TV geht: Wenn ich fernsehe, dann absichtlich "Assi-TV"; es ist zwar fast alles (schlecht) gespielt, aber Szenen wie der(die) Wutausbruch(e) von Andreas beim Frauentausch bringen einen echt zum lachen - Haaalt Stooop! Jetzt rede ich!

Zum Glück gibt es das Forum hier - Zeitvertreib ist garantiert


----------



## Sieben (9. Juni 2011)

Hi,

Es gibt manche Sendungen, die kann ich mir einfach nicht ansehen, da der Fremdschämfaktor bei mir einfach zu hoch ist. Zu diesen Sendungen zählen unter anderem "Das Model und der Freak", "Schwiegertochter gesucht", "Bauer sucht Frau", etc. Ich finde es einfach grauenhaft, dass man die Menschen im Fernsehen so vorführt und im ganzen Land lächerlich macht. Erinnert mich an den Maschendrahtzaun von Stefan Raab, die Frau ist ja auch seelisch zusammengebrochen.

Bei Polittalkshows, mit verschiedenen Vertretern der Parteien, schalte ich meistens nach 10 Minuten wieder aus, da dort dann meist das Parteien-Bashing anfängt und mir die sachliche Diskussion, eines sonst interessanten Thema, einfach verloren geht. Gutes Beispiel hier zu ist "Hart aber Fair".

Wenn Politsendungen, dann Frontal21, Monitor, Panorama, Report M. Man sollte diese Sendungen aber auch nicht für bare Münze nehmen und sein eigenes Urteil bilden durch Eigenrecherche (Seit den "Killerspiel"Themen von Frontal21 sollte ja jedem ein Licht aufgegangen sein  )

Serien sind sowieso immer geschmackssache. Die Simpsons schaue ich seitdem ZDF sie ausgestrahlt hat und kenne theoretisch jede Folge. Schaue sie aber trotzdem noch gerne. Das Gleiche bei Scrubs, Malcom mittendrin, Two and a half men.

Zum Thema Schnitt fand ich bisher Conan der Barbar am schlimmsten. Hab den auf DVD und als ich ihn mir auf RTL2 mal angesehen habe fehlte die ganze Szene, wo er in der Arena kämpfte. Ich musste lachen und hab ausgeschaltet.

Der einzige Sender der bei mir hoch im Kurs steht ist Phönix, obwohl ich die Bundestagsdebatten echt zum kotzen finde, da dies nur ein "Schwanzvergleich" der Parteien ist. Ich warte eigentlich nur auf eine Prügelei wie in den asiatischen Ländern und da will ich live zugeschaltet sein 

schönen Tag noch


----------



## Manicmanuel (9. Juni 2011)

Frauentausch FTW


----------



## noxXx (10. Juni 2011)

Also die mit abstand schlimmste werbung ist „in der tat“ die von alpecin. Sonst schau ich ab und zu am we filme, aber videothek für 1€/film/tag ist da auch noch drin. Btw wie würdet ihr wow mit dem assi-privat-fernsehen vergleichen? (ich zocke zwar selbst auch, aber nach ca 1monat hab ich alle 5er inis zig mal durch --> wwird sehr schnell sehr langweilig, gehöre also nicht zu den freaks xD)


----------



## noxXx (10. Juni 2011)

Also die mit abstand schlimmste werbung ist „in der tat“ die von alpecin. Sonst schau ich ab und zu am we filme, aber videothek für 1€/film/tag ist da auch noch drin. Btw wie würdet ihr wow mit dem assi-privat-fernsehen vergleichen? (ich zocke zwar selbst auch, aber nach ca 1monat hab ich alle 5er inis zig mal durch --> wwird sehr schnell sehr langweilig, gehöre also nicht zu den freaks xD)

EDIT: sry wegen doppelpost bin gerade am handy ist etwas umständlich


----------



## Micha77 (16. Juli 2011)

Assi-Tv auf Rtl.Aber ich gucke es trotzdem...


----------



## Idefix Windhund (16. Juli 2011)

Pro 7 ist auch nicht besser, gestern wegen einer angeblichen Technischen Störung die volle Galileo Sendung massiv versaut. Heute die Wiederholung vom letzten Jahr mit dem Blair Witch Projekt Immitat. Und nun die gefühlte 100 Wiederholung von Terminator 3.


----------



## RedC (4. August 2011)

...nicht zu vergessen das vierteljährliche Men in Black Double feature....


----------



## Lan_Party (4. August 2011)

Micha77 schrieb:
			
		

> Assi-Tv auf Rtl.Aber ich gucke es trotzdem...



Dito. Aber Rtl II ist auch schlimm X-Factor oder wie auch immer dieser Müll heißt wo alle im Urlaub sind und bei pausen sagen "na was denkt ihr was wird als nächstes passieren" also echtmal wie schlecht ist das.


----------



## ChaoZ (4. August 2011)

Alles was auf privaten Sendern läuft. Ausgeschlossen:
Frühstücksfernsehen, Sport Sendungen, Two and a Half Men, King of Queens und Scrubs. Der Rest ist zum kotzen.


----------



## Lan_Party (4. August 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:
			
		

> Alles was auf privaten Sendern läuft. Ausgeschlossen:
> Frühstücksfernsehen, Sport Sendungen, Two and a Half Men, King of Queens und Scrubs. Der Rest ist zum kotzen.



Das wichtigste und dazu beste kommt immer zum schluss...NICHTS geht über How i met Your Mother


----------



## ChaoZ (4. August 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:
			
		

> Das wichtigste und dazu beste kommt immer zum schluss...NICHTS geht über How i met Your Mother



Sehe ich nicht so, aber über Geschmack lässt sich nicht streiten. Ich finde Scrubs viel besser. ^^


----------



## Lan_Party (4. August 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:
			
		

> Sehe ich nicht so, aber über Geschmack lässt sich nicht streiten. Ich finde Scrubs viel besser. ^^



Leider gibt es keine neuen folgen mehr.


----------



## Memphys (4. August 2011)

Gibt es von Scrubs nur die 9 Staffeln? Also 7 Klassik und 2 neue ohne Karla und so? Ich hoffe ja immernoch drauf das da noch was kommt, da (wenns ja nur 2 Staffeln gibt) die neuen Folgen nicht so erfolgreich zu sein scheinen. Zumindest eine "End-Staffel" müsste noch kommen find ich,  wo man sieht das JD Dr. Cox immer ähnlicher wird, welcher gegen Ende stirbt (wegen seinem Alkoholkonsum, or so).

@topic:
Die Schulermittler. Letztens: Beim jungen Manuel xxx aus irgendeinem Kuhdorf (vergessen) fand seine Mutter eine gefährliche Softair-Pistole. Werden die Schulermittler eine Wahnsinnstat verhindern können? 
Dann hab ich weggeschaltet.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (4. August 2011)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> RTL, die Schulermittler Die Schulermittler


 Was ist DAS denn für eine *******????


----------



## A3000T (4. August 2011)

> Gibt es von Scrubs nur die 9 Staffeln? Also 7 Klassik und 2 neue ohne Karla und so?


Ja, es gibt nur neun Staffeln, aber die achte Staffel ist noch mit Carla und Co. Nur nicht mehr durchgehend, weil man es sich nicht mehr leisten konnte, alle Schauspieler für jede Folge zu bezahlen. Nach der achten hätte auch definitiv Schluss sein sollen. Med School war nur ein seichter Aufguss eines zu jenem Zeitpunkt schon totgenudelten Konzeptes.

Schulermitter: Früher haben wir die Leute die sowas verbrochen auf die Straße gezerrt und... äh... ihnen ordentlich ins Gewissen geredet.


----------



## Memphys (4. August 2011)

Ich finds teilweise sogar echt unterhaltsam... das Ende ist immer geil. Son Vollassi, der typische halt, ihr wisst was ich meine... am Ende: Er hat den Kontakt zu seiner gang aufgegeben, ist seit 6 Monaten clean und hat einen Notenschnitt von 2,1  Ja ne, is kla...

Ich hab mich gut amüsiert, nur die oben erwähnte Folge hat mich aufgeregt...


----------



## Lan_Party (5. August 2011)

Memphys schrieb:
			
		

> Zumindest eine "End-Staffel" müsste noch kommen find ich,  wo man sieht das JD Dr. Cox immer ähnlicher wird, welcher gegen Ende stirbt (wegen seinem Alkoholkonsum, or so).


Eine letzte End-Staffel ist ein muss! Ich will sehen die JD zum Cox wird, wie Turk und JD immernoch Quatsch machen achja das ende finde ich immer am besten wegen den Sprüchen.  Als JD gegangen ist und ihm alle nochmal tschüss gesagt haben achja fast geweint...wunderschön.


----------



## pibels94 (5. August 2011)

was auch mal wieder erwähnenswert ist: Alarm für Cobra 11 

ich guck nur die ersten 5 minuten um zu überprüfen ob wieder irgend ein fahrzeug in die luft fliegt 

gestern sehr schön: die beiden verfolgen gangster mit nem tanklaster!... rest kann man sich denken


----------



## Lan_Party (5. August 2011)

Cobra 11 finde ich richtig schlecht ich weiß nicht was alle daran soo toll finde. Das einzige was da passiert ist boom boom crash krach kaboooooom etc. 
K11 und Lenßen&Partner finde ich immernoch am besten.


----------



## jojogangsta90 (5. August 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:
			
		

> Cobra 11 finde ich richtig schlecht ich weiß nicht was alle daran soo toll finde. Das einzige was da passiert ist boom boom crash krach kaboooooom etc.
> K11 und Lenßen&Partner finde ich immernoch am besten.



Cobra11 hasse ich auch und die ganzen Animes in Rtl2 auser DragonBall das finde ich witzig xD.


----------



## A3000T (5. August 2011)

Anime sind eh was für... na ja, radioaktiv Bevorteilte. Ach ja, berückend schlecht sind auch die Sarah Conner Chronicles. Selten solch einen Unfug gesehen, wenn ich nüchtern war.


----------



## dj*viper (5. August 2011)

gestern die letzte folge von "v - die besucher" geguckt. die serie ist eigentlich nicht so schlecht. leider sind keine weitere staffeln geplant. alles bleibt offen. na toll 

wie ich sowas hasse, wenn die serien mittendrin aufhören und es kein ende gibt.
bei smallville war zum glück ein ende, und der war nicht schlecht.

hier einige serien die ich komplett gesehen hab und wo ich mich drüber ärgere, daß es keine weiteren folgen mehr geben wird, somit auch kein ende:

Heroes
My Name is Earl
Reapers
V - Die Besucher

Meine Top 3 zur Zeit:

Dexter
Breaking Bad
The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Lan_Party (5. August 2011)

The Big Bang Therory ist einfach mega geil. 
Animes hmm es gibt schon sehr gute wie ich finde Ranma 1/2, Dragonball (1Staffel), Helsing etc. Naja muss halt jeder selbst wisse. Bei V - Die Besucher dachte ich erst was ist das für ein Dreck jede 2 min. kam in der Werbung habt keine Angst und iwann wird man echt verrückt davon.  Jetzt habe ich mal ein bisschen geguckt und finde es schon ganz interessant. Hmm wie heißt das nochmal wo ein Junge ca. 17-18 ein kleines Tier findet und es aufzieht. Das Tier konnte elektroschoks abgeben und später kammen noch mehr Alienartige Wassermonster dazu. Fand ich einfach nur Klasse leider gab es nur eine Staffel.


----------



## Matrix2 (5. August 2011)

Da würde das Forum platzen wenn man alle bekloppten Sendungen Serien etc. hier rein stellen würde


----------



## speedi3 (5. August 2011)

Matrix2 schrieb:


> Da würde das Forum platzen wenn man alle bekloppten Sendungen Serien etc. hier rein stellen würde


 
so schauts aus


----------



## orca113 (5. August 2011)

Familien im Brennpunkt, Verdachtfälle... Wie sie alle heißen... Was auch schlimm ist diese Dokus ala die Teenie Mütter! Aber bei Mitten Im Leben darüber kann ich super lachen.


----------



## Lan_Party (5. August 2011)

orca26 schrieb:
			
		

> Familien im Brennpunkt, Verdachtfälle... Wie sie alle heißen... Was auch schlimm ist diese Dokus ala die Teenie Mütter! Aber bei Mitten Im Leben darüber kann ich super lachen.



Ohhhja.  Da kommt immer so eine ¿¡￦¥¢ bei Raus das man darüber lachen muss.


----------



## orca113 (5. August 2011)

Ne im Ernst, da kam heute eine Tussi die hat sich bei einem eingenistet und dem die Wohnung versaut. Z.b. Hat sie auf seinem Ceranfeld gekocht. Aber ohne Geschirr! Als mit Butter eingeschmiert und direkt auf der Platte gebraten... Vor einigen Wochen habe ich mal gesehen da war eine so blöd und ist nach Frankfurt Oder gefahren obwohl sie nach F. am Main wollte....


----------



## Lan_Party (6. August 2011)

orca26 schrieb:
			
		

> Ne im Ernst, da kam heute eine Tussi die hat sich bei einem eingenistet und dem die Wohnung versaut. Z.b. Hat sie auf seinem Ceranfeld gekocht. Aber ohne Geschirr! Als mit Butter eingeschmiert und direkt auf der Platte gebraten... Vor einigen Wochen habe ich mal gesehen da war eine so blöd und ist nach Frankfurt Oder gefahren obwohl sie nach F. am Main wollte....



XD also mal echt wer diese geschichten glaubt ist echt zu blöd für diese Welt.


----------



## Leopardgecko (6. August 2011)

Was ich an dieser ganzen Diskussion nicht verstehe, ist diese Inkonsequenz der Leute.
Da wird sich über das mieserable Programm aufgeregt, kann aber in allen Einzelheiten wiedergeben, was denn daran so ******* war!
Wenn ich doch weiß, das die besagte Serie/Dokusoap (Cobra 11, Big Brother...) oder was auch immer so einen Müll bringt, schalte ich doch um oder mache den Fernseher aus.
Aber nein, es wird bis zum bitteren Ende weitergeschaut (und nicht nur eine Folge!), weil man ja anscheinend etwas braucht, über das man sich aufregen kann.
Und anschließend wird sich gewundert, warum dieser Quatsch denn so hohe Einschaltquoten erreicht.

Ich habe leider auch schon Leute erlebt, die mir ihr Leid klagen, was doch heute schon wieder für ein Drama im BB-Container zu erleben war und das das ja alles eine Zumutung für den Zuschauer sei.
Wenn ich dann meine Meinung zu ihrem Gefasel kund tue, fallen sie aus allen Wolken.
Wer sich so einen Käse anschaut, soll das tun, aber er soll sich gefälligst nicht darüber beschweren, das er mit seiner Zeit nichts besseres anzufangen weiß.


----------



## Lan_Party (6. August 2011)

Also ich guck mir das net wirklich an ich meine Assi TV ist zwar der reinste Schrott aber es ist einfach lustig.  Sonst bin ich draußen oder am zocken.


----------



## orca113 (6. August 2011)

> Was ich an dieser ganzen Diskussion nicht verstehe, ist diese Inkonsequenz der Leute.
> Da wird sich über das mieserable Programm aufgeregt, kann aber in allen Einzelheiten wiedergeben, was denn daran so ******* war!


 
Ja klar,also es ist nun so,ich schau es net aber wenn ich heim komme,und ich sag mal Spülen muß oder sowas dann habe ich schonmal gern das TV an.Dann läuft das im hintergrund als "Geräuschkulisse" da bleibt dann schonmal was hängen und wenn es solche Storys wie oben genannte sind gehe ich hin und schau mal n paar Minuten. Wirklich bewusst TV schau ich meisst nur wenn mal ein Film kommt.So wie gestern habe ich nach dem Kino noch etwas Flight Plan geschaut.

Oder Dokus über wissenschaftliches oder so sehe ich mir auch gern an.



> Also ich guck mir das net wirklich an ich meine Assi TV ist zwar der reinste Schrott aber es ist einfach lustig.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 
Jo


----------



## SaPass (9. August 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> XD also mal echt wer diese geschichten glaubt ist echt zu blöd für diese Welt.


 Habt ihr mal Studentenwohnheime mit Gemeinschaftsküchen gesehen, die von Asiaten (Anm: Ich habe nichts gegen Asiaten, war eine reine Beobachtung) benutzt werden? Die sehen auch aus, als würden sie ohne Topf kochen.


----------



## tobsel88 (9. August 2011)

RTL Montag bis Freitag von ca. 14 -18 Uhr einfach unötig sowas


----------



## orca113 (13. August 2011)

Und anschliessend geht es meines Wissens mit Soaps als Unter Uns und Co. weiter...


----------



## Charlie Harper (14. August 2011)

Also wenn man bedenkt, dass es Menschen gibt die sich diesen Müll bei RTL, ProSieben und Sat 1 anschauen, dann muss man sich ernsthaft fragen, ob man den Menschen noch als intelligentes Lebenwesen bezeichnen darf. 
Wenn man sich den Dreck mal anschaut, spührt man förmlich wie die Hirnzellen verbraten werden. Das hält doch kein normaler Mensch aus! 

Die Krönung dieser Proll  - und Asishows ist ja X-Diaries. Proleten im Urlaub. Ich weis nicht was die Leute von RTL II für eine Vorstellung vom Deutschen Urlauber haben, aber was da gezeigt wird, ist doch sowas von absurd.


----------



## Micha77 (16. August 2011)

orca26 schrieb:
			
		

> war eine so blöd und ist nach Frankfurt Oder gefahren obwohl sie nach F. am Main wollte....



Das hab ich auch gesehuen war Fam. Im Brennpunkt


----------



## EgoShoot0r (16. August 2011)

Die Nase voll hab ich so ziemlich von allem was auf RTL läuft.
Diese ganzen unerträglichen unrealen Realitätsshows vor Allem. Wenn ich an die Sendungen denke, die hier teilweise schon genannt wurden ...
Das traurigste daran ist, dass es scheinbar genug Menschen gibt, die sich diesen Müll gerne angucken und das als gute Unterhaltung empfinden.
Kein Wunder, dass die Menschen immer dümmer werden. Die haben einfach keine Ansprüche mehr.
Ich meine die anderen Sender sind jetzt auch nicht wirklich auf hohem Niveau, aber RTL ist für mich die Bild Zeitung des deutschen Fernsehens.


----------



## orca113 (20. August 2011)

Extremer ist RTL2 ... ganz bös`....

Big Brother zum Beispiel.Habe mir das noch nie angesehen.Jetzt hatten wir neulich beim Abendessen RTL2 an weil da irgendwas kam was meine Freundin geschaut hatte.Jetzt bekam ich beim Essen akustisch Big Brother mit... Also das geht gar nicht.Was soll das eigentlich sein?: Man sperre soviele Egomanen wie möglich zusammen ein und sehe was passiert oder wie?



Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Die Krönung dieser Proll - und Asishows ist ja X-Diaries. Proleten im Urlaub. Ich weis nicht was die Leute von RTL II für eine Vorstellung vom Deutschen Urlauber haben, aber was da gezeigt wird, ist doch sowas von absurd.



Wie geil! 

Vor allem "Proleten im Urlaub" Hammer!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## exa (20. August 2011)

Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Die Krönung dieser Proll  - und Asishows ist ja X-Diaries. Proleten im Urlaub. Ich weis nicht was die Leute von RTL II für eine Vorstellung vom Deutschen Urlauber haben, aber was da gezeigt wird, ist doch sowas von absurd.


 
siehste mal, kenn ich gar nicht... gott sei Dank...
Fernsehen schau ich eigentlich nur noch,wenn ich bewusst runtergehe um heute Nachrichten um 21.45 zu schauen, ansonsten kann mir selbst das ÖR mit der Telenovelascheiße gestohlen bleiben, die meine Mutter so gern beim Bügeln schaut.

früher konnte man wenigstens noch Dokus schauen, aber selbst die sind im Niveau dermaßen abgesackt, dass es nicht mehr schön ist. ich weiß noch als damals immer um 14:15 discovery im Zweiten kam, das war perfekt: heim aus der Schule, was gegessen, und dann Doku geschaut wegen Fressnarkose^^

waren eigentlich immer ganz coole Sachen dabei, die mir vor allem in Erdkunde und Geschichte später weitergeholfen haben... gibts leider nicht mehr, jetz kommt sowas wie "Sturm der Liebe"...

Was ich gar nicht verstehen kann ist, wie man dann auch och so blöd sein kann und HD+ oder Kabelgebühren zahlt, hauptsache man lässt sich extra das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen, Satellitenschüssel kann man sich eigentlich auch sparen, es sei denn man nimmt Sky...


----------



## Koyote (20. August 2011)

Bei X Diaries war eine Zocker Familie und das Mädchen wollte die dann eines Tages mit nem neuen Look beglücken, der Fettsack mit Asthmaspray hat so ein rosa T-shirt bekommen und das Mädchen sagt auch noch, das es gut aussieht. Und die Krönung war, als sie einen Brief geschrieben haben, das alle ihren Acount auf einen Stick ziehen und sich am X um X am See treffen und dann haben die so ein Ritual gsprochen und ihren USB Stick in den See oder Meer, was da war geworfen und der Fettsack war so aufgeregt das er sein Spray brauchte, also das war mit Abstand die beste Folge die cih jemals gesehen habe, Gildenurlaub


----------



## orca113 (20. August 2011)

Es wird immer besser ich lach mich schlapp!!!!:



> der Fettsack mit Asthmaspray






> Fettsack war so aufgeregt






> Doku geschaut wegen Fressnarkose^^


 
Gnade! ich kann net mehr


----------



## DerSitzRiese (21. August 2011)

ich schaue fast nur noch 3sat, Arte, zdfneo, einsplus  und Co. 

von diesen scripted reality "dokus" der Privaten bekomm ich Durchfall


----------



## pibels94 (22. August 2011)

ja, das niveau lässt stark zu wünschen übrig. teilweise hat man die sendungen geschaut um sich drüber lustig zu machen, aber mittlerweile sind mitten im leben und co. so schlecht das man richtig agressiv wird


----------



## symphonic261 (22. August 2011)

pibels94 schrieb:


> ja, das niveau lässt stark zu wünschen übrig. teilweise hat man die sendungen geschaut um sich drüber lustig zu machen, aber mittlerweile sind mitten im leben und co. so schlecht das man richtig agressiv wird



wenn es nur die aggresivität wäre


----------



## orca113 (24. August 2011)

Also was kann man tun gegen den geistigen Dünnsch...


----------



## exa (24. August 2011)

nicht anschauen...

Das Problem an der Sache ist, das Die Gesellschaft zum einen dazu neigt Fernsehen mit Erziehung zu verwechseln (Heim aus der Schule, ab vors TV), und zum anderen ist der Mensch von Natur aus schadenfroh... sprich es passt einem ganz gut, wenn an sich über andere Stellen kann indem man sgat "guck mal wie doof der ist"

Da gehört dann schon ein bisschen soziale Intelligenz dazu sowas eben nicht zu schauen, bzw ganz ohne TV zu leben...


----------



## Rudiratlos (29. August 2011)

oder gerade deswegen schauen es die leute, weil sie dann sehen, das nicht nur ihr Leben armselig ist!
Sie reden sich dann ein, das sie doch soo viel besser sind, was aber nicht stimmt!

und nun meine meinung zu "schlechtes TV": das immer wieder runtergegurke von solch blöden Filmen wie HDR, diesen murks hat jeder ders sehen will schon gesehen, oder als DVD im schrank, warum wirde der misst dann immer und immer wieder durchgenudellt?
Und dann CSI ohne ende, so ein übertriebener murks, nicht nur das in der "CSI Welt" Farben auch Bunter sind (manschmal glaube ich schon, das meine Welt hier schon verwaschen ist!), nein überall liegt haufenweise Sperr- ma und büschelweise Haare in der gegend um die leiche, und die sachen erzählen dann auch noch was der Täter drei tage vorher zum Mittag hatte! so ein quark! (aber der oberklopfer ist der Typ mit der Sonnebrille, was macht der eigentlich bei CSI?? der steht immer nur als Poser im Bild und setzt Brille auf und wieder ab!, was soll das ??)

Und dann Arztserien ohne ende, jeder Arbeitslose Schauspieler muss nun einen Arzt Spielen, wenn er bei CSI nicht untergekommen ist! (wenn er den Test zu CSI nicht geschafft hat seine sonnenbrille 48x in der Minute auf und wieder abzusetzen)


----------



## orca113 (29. August 2011)

> aber der oberklopfer ist der Typ mit der Sonnebrille, was macht der eigentlich bei CSI?? der steht immer nur als Poser im Bild und setzt Brille auf und wieder ab!, was soll das ??)


 


> Und dann Arztserien ohne ende, jeder Arbeitslose Schauspieler muss nun einen Arzt Spielen, wenn er bei CSI nicht untergekommen ist! (wenn er den Test zu CSI nicht geschafft hat seine sonnenbrille 48x in der Minute auf und wieder abzusetzen)


 


Bitte hört auf... ich kann icht mehr!

Ja nun im ernst,ich find CSI Miami ok,das sehe ich mir auch schonmal an. Zumindest ist mir ein Film ala HDR noch lieber als unsere "deutschen Comedians"... DIE machen mich aggressiv

... der steht nur als Poser im Bild... wie geil ist das denn


----------



## pibels94 (29. August 2011)

orca113 schrieb:


> Bitte hört auf... ich kann icht mehr!
> 
> Ja nun im ernst,ich find CSI Miami ok,das sehe ich mir auch schonmal an. Zumindest ist mir ein Film ala HDR noch lieber als unsere "deutschen Comedians"... DIE machen mich aggressiv
> 
> ... der steht nur als Poser im Bild... wie geil ist das denn


 
wobei es auch gute deutsche comedians gibt, die nicht 10000 mal über ihre freundin ablästern oder jeden satz mit: "ey kennste kennste hier den dingens, kennste den" oder "neulich meine freundin... " beginnen, ihr wisst wen ich meine 

serdar somuncu zB ist in meinen augen richtig gut


----------



## Regardless (29. August 2011)

Also, ich finde unsere TV -Landschaft auch zum fürchten. Aber ich sage immer, wer so etwas schaut, verdient es auch nicht besser. Der deutsche will sein Mitleids-TV und scheint glücklich damit....
Der beste und einzige Weg, diesem Bullshit zu entgehen ist der OFF-Button am TV!


----------



## Koyote (29. August 2011)

Es gibt immer welche, die es schauen, man kann nichts dagegen tun, das es abgesetzt wird, ich merke es ja selber, es ist manchmal so blöd, das man es einfach schauen muss.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (29. August 2011)

pibels94 schrieb:


> serdar somuncu zB ist in meinen augen richtig gut


 Mit seinen deutschen Kameraden


----------



## pibels94 (29. August 2011)

richtig!


----------



## orca113 (30. August 2011)

Also was mir auffällt,das im deutschen Fernsehen extrem (!) viel geheult wird:

Es wird geheult vor Glück,vor Kummer,vor was weiss ich... in jeder Castingshow wird auf mitleidstour gemacht,in jedem Piss ala "Vermisst" har der eine Bruder von Mutter dessen Vater von Onkel lange net mehr gesehen und schon wird wieder geheult und und und... langsam habe ich das Gefühl es muß doch alles Gehirnwäsche via TV sein....


----------



## Mko (30. August 2011)

Auch wenn es gefühlt eher die Ausnahme ist, kam gestern sogar mal ein richtig guter Film im Fernsehen: Spielfilm - ZDF.de
Eigentlich schade, dass sowas Anspruchsvolles immer in die späten Abend- und Nachtstunden verschoben wird und nicht für ein größeres Publikum zur Hauptzeit nach 20 Uhr gesendet wird. Der Film hätte durchaus eine größere Aufmerksamkeit vedient gehabt...


----------



## OctoCore (31. August 2011)

Es kommt öfter gutes TV, als man denkt - sogar auf RTL 2 (Wenn die Prolls schon schlafen).

Aber was spielt das denn für eine Rolle, um welche Uhrzeit?
Ob 2 Uhr morgens oder 20 Uhr - ist mir schnurz.
Ich lasse mich doch nicht wie ein hypnotisiertes Kaninchen vor die Idiotenlaterne locken, nur weil da zufällig was Erträgliches läuft.
Seit über dreißig Jahren gibt es für Normalsterbliche erschwingliche Aufzeichnungsgeräte, und deshalb muss man sich nicht vorschreiben lassen, zu bestimmten Zeiten, nur weil es einem Sender so gefällt, fernzusehen.


----------



## BautznerSnef (31. August 2011)

Das schlechteste, was das TV zu bieten hat ist das TV selbst. Free-TV kannste sowieso vergessen, niemand tut sich freiwillig Werbung an.
Und das schlechteste, was das TV überhaupt zu bieten hat, ist RTL!


----------



## OctoCore (31. August 2011)

Die Werbung muss man sich ja nicht reinziehen, wer das tut, ist selbst schuld. Mich nervt sogar die Werbung bei arte zwischen den Sendungen


----------



## orca113 (1. September 2011)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Das schlechteste, was das TV zu bieten hat ist das TV selbst. Free-TV kannste sowieso vergessen, niemand tut sich freiwillig Werbung an.
> Und das schlechteste, was das TV überhaupt zu bieten hat, ist RTL!


 
Ja Pack RTL2 dabei dann sind wir da...


----------



## nick9999 (1. Januar 2012)

BautznerSnef schrieb:
			
		

> Das schlechteste, was das TV zu bieten hat ist das TV selbst. Free-TV kannste sowieso vergessen, niemand tut sich freiwillig Werbung an.
> Und das schlechteste, was das TV überhaupt zu bieten hat, ist RTL!



Hast definitiv Recht 

Am schlimmsten finde ich Sachen wie Big Brother und Baur sucht Frau 

Ich wäre für eine Freigabe ab 18 wegen exzessive Dummheit


----------



## BautznerSnef (1. Januar 2012)

...ist die GEZ!


----------



## RyzA (1. Januar 2012)

Die ganzen scheiss Castingsendungen gehen mir so aufn Sack. Dann so nen Dreck wie "Bauer sucht Frau", "Frauentausch" oder "Schwiegertochter" gesucht. Da könnte ich kotzen.

"Big Brother" ist genauso ein Müll.

Schade das noch so viele Fernsehzuschauer sowas sehen wollen. Wäre es nämlich nicht so, würden nicht immer wieder neue Staffeln und Folgen kommen.


----------



## orca113 (1. Januar 2012)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Die ganzen scheiss Castingsendungen gehen mir so aufn Sack. Dann so nen Dreck wie "Bauer sucht Frau", "Frauentausch" oder "Schwiegertochter" gesucht. Da könnte ich kotzen.
> 
> "Big Brother" ist genauso ein Müll.
> 
> Schade das noch so viele Fernsehzuschauer sowas sehen wollen. Wäre es nämlich nicht so, würden nicht immer wieder neue Staffeln und Folgen kommen.


 
Jaja, und sie wollen es echt sehen. Vielleicht net alle,aber die meisten schon und viele gucken es beim Putzen oder sowas,aber die Qouten gehen hoch.


----------

